# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Nhờ các bác thiết kế dùm em máy CNC

## VuongAn

Sau dự án đầu tiên diy máy cnc khổ 25 cm x 30 cm thành công, thuận theo chiều gió em quyết định sẽ làm một máy cnc khổ lớn với kích thước 40 inch x 60 inch để phục vụ công việc trong sự nghiệp diy và làm các vật dụng lặt vặt trong gia đình với mục đích phi thương mại.
Em đã tìm và mua được 1 ballscrew 39" bước 10, 2 ballscrew 60" bước 10. 2 linear raid THK SR25W dài 40", 2 linear raid THK HSR25 dài 63".
Với dự định trục Y sẽ chạy 2 động cơ.
Vì không có khả năng hàn và cắt sắt thép nên em sẽ quyết định làm khung và các trục của máy bằng thanh nhôm định hình và nhôm plate.
Chất liệu sản phẩm của em là gỗ và hướng tới nhôm.
Vấn đề khó nhất của em ở đây là em không phải dân cơ khí cũng như không phải là dân chuyên cnc mà chỉ là dân đam mê và muốn tìm tòi nghịch ngợm nên vấn đề để thiết kế một máy cnc với khổ lớn như vậy đói với em là quá khó.
Rất mong được các bác nhiệt tình giúp đỡ em tư vấn cho em kiểu máy em nên làm, nếu được thì có thể thiết kế dùm em hoặc có thể cho em xin phần mềm tính toán và thiết kế máy cnc với ạ.
Em không ở Việt Nam! Nên không thể mang đến và nhờ các bác làm giúp được, vì thế em rất mong được các bác giúp đỡ em nhiệt tình.
Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều!
Đây là một số hình ảnh máy em đã làm và hình vit me và ray trượt em đã có ạ

----------


## VuongAn

Có nên kết nạp em này về làm trục Z không các bác.
Tổng dài 28", Travel 17". Rộng 7 inch, cao 4 inch Em nghĩ làm trục Z thì hơi dài

----------


## maxx.side

Ủng hộ thôi, mà bác rành phần mềm cơ khí nào (ACAD, Solid ...) để anh em khác biết đường mà hỗ trợ chứ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Hi, em không phải dân cơ khí nên chưa rành phần mềm nào cả ạ, autocad thì em cũng biết qua qua thôi ạ.Nhưng em có thể cố gắng học thêm bác ạ

----------


## MinhPT

> Hi, em không phải dân cơ khí nên chưa rành phần mềm nào cả ạ, autocad thì em cũng biết qua qua thôi ạ.Nhưng em có thể cố gắng học thêm bác ạ


Bác ở NN hẳn nào đơn vị đo toàn tính bằng inch và đồ thì nhìn sạch và đẹp quá.
Mình ko biết nhiều về cái này đâu, nhưng mình thấy bác làm máy khổ lớn thì chắc là đã hình dung định làm kiểu gì phải không? có lẽ là router? Giống như cái máy bác đã làm? nên nhìn cái bộ combo hành trình 17" mà làm Z thì có vẻ là hơi dài bác ạ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Bác ở NN hẳn nào đơn vị đo toàn tính bằng inch và đồ thì nhìn sạch và đẹp quá.
> Mình ko biết nhiều về cái này đâu, nhưng mình thấy bác làm máy khổ lớn thì chắc là đã hình dung định làm kiểu gì phải không? có lẽ là router? Giống như cái máy bác đã làm? nên nhìn cái bộ combo hành trình 17" mà làm Z thì có vẻ là hơi dài bác ạ


Em đang sinh sống và làm việc bên mỹ bác ạ.
Em cũng định làm dạng router, trục Z thì em chưa mua, định mua combo sẵn như vậy để làm Z luôn đỡ phải làm.
Em thấy nó dài thật nên đang muốn hỏi ý kiến các bác tư vấn dùm. Con này thì dài quá, mấy combo khác thì tổng độ dài có 12-15", như vậy chiều dài di chuyển được thì tầm 4-6 inch khoảng 8-10 cm, như thế liệu có thấp không ạ. Các bác tư vấn nhanh dùm em với  mấy nữa giá nó tăng gấp đôi rồi. Thanks all

----------


## MinhPT

> Em đang sinh sống và làm việc bên mỹ bác ạ.
> Em cũng định làm dạng router, trục Z thì em chưa mua, định mua combo sẵn như vậy để làm Z luôn đỡ phải làm.
> Em thấy nó dài thật nên đang muốn hỏi ý kiến các bác tư vấn dùm. Con này thì dài quá, mấy combo khác thì tổng độ dài có 12-15", như vậy chiều dài di chuyển được thì tầm 4-6 inch khoảng 8-10 cm, như thế liệu có thấp không ạ. Các bác tư vấn nhanh dùm em với  mấy nữa giá nó tăng gấp đôi rồi. Thanks all


Trả lời nhanh: hành trình 10cm là ngắn so với máy 100cm của bác. 30cm có lẽ ổn hơn

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn bác MinhPT nhiều. Em vẫn chờ sự giúp đỡ của các cao thủ thiết kế giúp em cái máy, bác nào có bản vẽ máy bé hơn hoặc to hơn chút xíu, cho em xin em tham khảo thêm ạ. Thanks all

----------


## MinhPT

> Cảm ơn bác MinhPT nhiều. Em vẫn chờ sự giúp đỡ của các cao thủ thiết kế giúp em cái máy, bác nào có bản vẽ máy bé hơn hoặc to hơn chút xíu, cho em xin em tham khảo thêm ạ. Thanks all


Đúng rồi bác. Có nhiều cao thủ ở diễn đàn, các bác ấy cũng bận việc gia đình, công việc, đôi khi chưa có thời gian đọc, nếu không vội bác cứ từ từ tham khảo.
Chắc chắn bác cũng có tham khảo từ các forum nước ngoài chứ?

----------


## Gamo

> Có nên kết nạp em này về làm trục Z không các bác.
> Tổng dài 28", Travel 17". Rộng 7 inch, cao 4 inch Em nghĩ làm trục Z thì hơi dài


Nhìn hình con này bước vít me hơi lớn, làm trục Z ko ngon

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Em cảm ơn bác Gamo, em quyết định không mua em đó làm trục Z nữa ạ, em sẽ tự diy trục z.
Em định làm máy cnc dạng router như thằng tây lông nó làm.
Căn bản là em không biết vẽ vời và tính toán để đi cắt nhôm. Thôi đành chờ đợi cao thủ nào giúp dùm rồi lúc đó thuê bọn bán nhôm nó cắt một thể vậy.
Em này cũng ngốn khá nhiều nhôm, không biết hết bao nhiêu Kg nữa. Nhôm 6061 bên này tính ra thì khoảng 5-6$/ LBS tương đương khoảng 220-250 k/ kg. Chưa tính công cắt và nhôm vụn. Mắc quá  :Frown: 
Dạng khung máy như thế này liệu gặm nhôm có ngôn không các bác

----------


## CKD

Ở mẻo thì có vài anh em CNCPro bên ấy đấy ạ  :Smile: 

Máy DIY bên ấy thấy thích làm = nhôm hình. Lý do chắc thi công và cân chỉnh dễ dàng, trang thiết bị có thể dễ dàng mua ở siêu thị.
Nghiệt cái, bên ấy ray & vít thì có vẻ khá là đắt và kho mua  :Big Grin: 

Nếu có khã năng cắt & hàn sắt thì theo mình phần khung CNC phía trên nên làm với nhôm định hình. Lý do là dễ gia công và cân chỉnh cho chính xác.
Phần chân bên dưới có thể làm với khung sắt để tiết kiệm chi phí.

----------


## Gamo

để tiết kiệm chi phí bên trên thì dùng nhôm, bên dưới bác có thể dùng sắt hoặc đúc bêtong/epoxy cũng đc

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn hai bác, chắc có lẽ em sẽ ngâm cứu làm phần khung máy cnc trước, còn phần chân máy chắc tính sau. Gia công bằng sắt thì em khó thực hiện được, vì chưa sử dụng máy hàn sắt lần nào cả, để cắt sắt cũng khó hơn nhôm.
Còn phần đổ bê tông hay epoxy thì em nghĩ không khả quan, vì em chưa có nhà riêng, đang sống chung với gia đình, với lại em làm ở nhà để nghịch chứ không có xưởng riêng nên cần tiện lợi cho việc di chuyển ạ.
Các cụ cho em xin ý kiến nên làm theo kiểu 1 hay kiểu 2 ạ.
kiểu nào dễ làm hơn và cứng hơn ạ, mà cho em hỏi luôn, mấy tấm nhôm để làm trục z, và trục X thì nên làm nhôm độ dày bao nhiêu là đủ ạ

----------


## Trung Le

> để tiết kiệm chi phí bên trên thì dùng nhôm, bên dưới bác có thể dùng sắt hoặc đúc bêtong/epoxy cũng đc


Em xin chen ngang chủ thơt 1 chút về điều anh GÀ nói ỏ tren đúng điều em đang muón tìm hiẻu mấy hôm nay mà chưa rõ lắm về cách dùng keo epoxy trộn ĐÁ DĂM để đổ vào lõi(phần rỗng) của nhôm định hình sao cho cứng và nặng để làm trụ Z cho con C FAME.
E rất Mong Anh GÀ hướng dẫn chỉ bảo em tỷ mỉ chi tiết (a có hình minh họa thi càng tuyệt vời) 
Em xin cảm ơn

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cảm ơn hai bác, chắc có lẽ em sẽ ngâm cứu làm phần khung máy cnc trước, còn phần chân máy chắc tính sau. Gia công bằng sắt thì em khó thực hiện được, vì chưa sử dụng máy hàn sắt lần nào cả, để cắt sắt cũng khó hơn nhôm.
> Còn phần đổ bê tông hay epoxy thì em nghĩ không khả quan, vì em chưa có nhà riêng, đang sống chung với gia đình, với lại em làm ở nhà để nghịch chứ không có xưởng riêng nên cần tiện lợi cho việc di chuyển ạ.
> Các cụ cho em xin ý kiến nên làm theo kiểu 1 hay kiểu 2 ạ.
> kiểu nào dễ làm hơn và cứng hơn ạ, mà cho em hỏi luôn, mấy tấm nhôm để làm trục z, và trục X thì nên làm nhôm độ dày bao nhiêu là đủ ạ


Cả 2 kiểu về thiết kế là như nhau thôi, kiểu 1 thì nó thêm phần khung bàn nữa nên tốn nhôm hơn. Vote cho kiểu 2 ạ.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Em xin chen ngang chủ thơt 1 chút về điều anh GÀ nói ỏ tren đúng điều em đang muón tìm hiẻu mấy hôm nay mà chưa rõ lắm về cách dùng keo epoxy trộn ĐÁ DĂM để đổ vào lõi(phần rỗng) của nhôm định hình sao cho cứng và nặng để làm trụ Z cho con C FAME.
> E rất Mong Anh GÀ hướng dẫn chỉ bảo em tỷ mỉ chi tiết (a có hình minh họa thi càng tuyệt vời) 
> Em xin cảm ơn


Hix, ông pha epoxy, trộn với sỏi nhỏ & cát mịn rồi đổ vào thui, đơn giản mà. Mấy chú Tây cầu kỳ còn chia ra bao nhiêu phần trăm sỏi bao nhiêu % cát, %epoxy nhưng tui thấy ko cần.

@VuongAn: bác ở bang nào?
Nhôm định hình thì bác lưu ý là sau một thời gian thì thanh ray bác mà bắt ko kỹ sẽ bị chạy, Do đó khi bắt phải siết chặc để ray ăn vào nhôm

----------

Trung Le, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

To bác: bongmayquathem: 2 kiểu giống nhau, nhưng kiểu 1 thì khung dụng trục Y quá nhiều vết nối, em sợ yếu phần đó.
còn kiểu 2 thì chiều cao của tấm nhôm tạo nên trục X nó cao. em sợ khi chạy có giao động.
To bác Gamo:
em ở bang pennslvania bác ạ. tính toán chi phí sơ sơ cho phần khung nhôm và mặt bàn máy, chưa tính đến ốc vít, ke bắt và chi phí vận chuyển em đã thấy nó lên tới gần 2k$ rồi. chi phí khá lớn với em.
em đang dự định chuyển qua khung thép cho chi phí rẻ.
nếu định hình khung bằng sắt ống chữ nhật thì kích thước thế nào và độ dày bao nhiêu là hợp lý a.
em chưa hàn bao giờ, các bác cho hỏi bây giờ nên mua loại máy hàn nào thì dễ hàn, công suất tầm bao nhiêu thì phù hợp làm việc trong gia đình ạ
thanks all

----------


## hung1706

> Hix, ông pha epoxy, trộn với sỏi nhỏ & cát mịn rồi đổ vào thui, đơn giản mà. Mấy chú Tây cầu kỳ còn chia ra bao nhiêu phần trăm sỏi bao nhiêu % cát, %epoxy nhưng tui thấy ko cần.
> 
> @VuongAn: bác ở bang nào?
> Nhôm định hình thì bác lưu ý là sau một thời gian thì thanh ray bác mà bắt ko kỹ sẽ bị chạy, Do đó khi bắt phải siết chặc để ray ăn vào nhôm


Anh gà mờ ơi...epoxy ko có rẻ anh ơi  :Smile: )))

----------

Trung Le, VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> To bác: bongmayquathem: 2 kiểu giống nhau, nhưng kiểu 1 thì khung dụng trục Y quá nhiều vết nối, em sợ yếu phần đó.
> còn kiểu 2 thì chiều cao của tấm nhôm tạo nên trục X nó cao. em sợ khi chạy có giao động.
> To bác Gamo:
> em ở bang pennslvania bác ạ. tính toán chi phí sơ sơ cho phần khung nhôm và mặt bàn máy, chưa tính đến ốc vít, ke bắt và chi phí vận chuyển em đã thấy nó lên tới gần 2k$ rồi. chi phí khá lớn với em.
> em đang dự định chuyển qua khung thép cho chi phí rẻ.
> nếu định hình khung bằng sắt ống chữ nhật thì kích thước thế nào và độ dày bao nhiêu là hợp lý a.
> em chưa hàn bao giờ, các bác cho hỏi bây giờ nên mua loại máy hàn nào thì dễ hàn, công suất tầm bao nhiêu thì phù hợp làm việc trong gia đình ạ
> thanks all


pán 2 em e là sẽ tốn thành 4k đóa

b.r

mà sao ko theo kiểu k2cnc

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Anh gà mờ ơi...epoxy ko có rẻ anh ơi )))


nhưng sẽ rẻ cái khoản gia công ợ, ít nhất la diy được, các thứ khác e rằng là phải sắm nhiều tbi mới diy, hoặc đem ra ngoài gia công thì chi phí cũng cao

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> pán 2 em e là sẽ tốn thành 4k đóa
> 
> b.r


bác có thể nói rõ giúp em được không ạ. em không hiểu ý bác ạ
kiểu k2cnc thì em thấy kết cấu nó yếu quá bác ạ. thấy mấy bác nhà mình làm máy toàn táng sắt vào cho đầm mà.
thanks bác

----------


## maxx.side

Nếu tăng tỷ trọng thôi thì thấy SIKA với đá dăm tốt hơn vì tỉ trọng cao hơn epoxy mà rẽ hơn nhiều, độ cứng cao như dễ vỡ hơn

----------

Trung Le

----------


## nhatson

> bác có thể nói rõ giúp em được không ạ. em không hiểu ý bác ạ
> kiểu k2cnc thì em thấy kết cấu nó yếu quá bác ạ. thấy mấy bác nhà mình làm máy toàn táng sắt vào cho đầm mà.
> thanks bác


mấy ông làm máy bằng sắt 1 là có tbi gia công như tiện phay bào mài, ko thì wen biết chỗ gia công
trường hợp thứ 2 là mất ông bất chấp giá thành

cả hai trường hợp trên  bác rơi vào trường hợp nào?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

:Đ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): cả hai trường hợp không có cái nào có em trong đó cả bác nhatson ơi  :Frown: 
em chỉ đơn thân chiến đấu với đam mê của mình thôi. giống như đôn ki hô tê chiến đấu với cối xay gió ý.
biết là khó mà vẫn cứ lao đầu vào, nên rất cần sự giúp đỡ tư vấn từ các bác
cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## nhatson

> :Đcả hai trường hợp không có cái nào có em trong đó cả bác nhatson ơi 
> em chỉ đơn thân chiến đấu với đam mê của mình thôi. giống như đôn ki hô tê chiến đấu với cối xay gió ý.
> biết là khó mà vẫn cứ lao đầu vào, nên rất cần sự giúp đỡ tư vấn từ các bác
> cảm ơn các bác nhiều


vâng nên cứ cắm đầu làm bằng nhôm định hình đi ah, bác ko thể đạt mục đích máy cứng chi phí thấp lầm đầu tiên với tay ko đâu
von đường là làm 1 con trog tầm tiền, chạy được sau đó dùng nó để làm 1 con gấu hơn.

túm lại nó ko rẻ. nên quyết lao đầu thì chấp nhận chuyện này đầu tiên đã

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn bác, vậy em quyết định làm nhôm định hình vậy.
Nhôm mặt bàn nên dùng nhôm tấm dầy 0.5inch được không ạ hay có cần thiết độ dầy lớn hơn không?
Nên làm nhôm tấm khoan lỗ rồi taro hay là dùng nhôm định hình làm mặt bàn ạ.
Thanks all

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cảm ơn bác, vậy em quyết định làm nhôm định hình vậy.
> Nhôm mặt bàn nên dùng nhôm tấm dầy 0.5inch được không ạ hay có cần thiết độ dầy lớn hơn không?
> Nên làm nhôm tấm khoan lỗ rồi taro hay là dùng nhôm định hình làm mặt bàn ạ.
> Thanks all


Theo em thì nhôm tấm taro ngon hơn, nhôm hình phải ghép nhiều cây lại khá mệt. Được cái nhôm hình nó có sẵn rảnh T.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác, vậy em quyết định làm nhôm định hình vậy.
> Nhôm mặt bàn nên dùng nhôm tấm dầy 0.5inch được không ạ hay có cần thiết độ dầy lớn hơn không?
> Nên làm nhôm tấm khoan lỗ rồi taro hay là dùng nhôm định hình làm mặt bàn ạ.
> Thanks all


nhôm mặt bàn em thấy dùng nhôm tấm, ốp 3 lớp thanh bàn , ko khoan lỗ cũng ok

----------

VuongAn

----------


## hung1706

Không hẳn Nhôm hình có độ cứng ko cao đâu ạ  :Big Grin: 
* Chú Neo7 là 1 vd: 



* Dân chơi thì chơi cho tới như chú 2 này full nhôm tấm :



* Nhà nghèo mà não nhiều nếp nhăn thì chơi sắt vuông hàn lại như này:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhôm của ông neo7cnc này là loại nhôm hình cực dày, cứng ngắc luôn. Bác chủ bên bển chắc mua dễ. E thấy trang 8020 chuyên bán nhôm này thì phải

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Chuẩn rồi cụ ơi, em ý định ghép bằng nhôm định hình như ông neo7cnc đó cụ. thanh ngang em dùng nhôm 3"x3", 2 thanh dọc lắp ray trục y và thanh ngang lớn lắp ray trục x em sẽ dùng nhôm 3"x6", kết hợp trục x của mẫu số 1 và khung y của mẫu số 2 như trang  1 em có up ảnh ạ. còn lại các chi tiết khác dùng nhôm tấm dày 0.5 inh.
Thanks all

----------


## Gamo

Share với bác con máy ngày xưa của mình làm bằng nhôm định hình

----------

QuyND, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cụ gamo co thể cho em xin ảnh các mặt của nó được không ạ

----------


## nhatson

giống giống ông gà, kiểu này chỉ tiện ki kiếm được combo linear guide

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

bác chủ theard xác nhận nhu cầu, nếu muốn khổ lớn thì router, khi đó hi sinh chút độ cứng vững, muốn cứng vững gia công chi tiết thì làm dạng H, muốn đạt 3 mục tiêu cùng lúc chi phí, diện tích gia công, chí phí là bất khả thi
nếu theo đuổi sự nghiệp diy, ban đầu em nghỉ cần có con Router, sau đó dùng nó để làm 1 con H. 

em còn ít đồ, sẽ theo duổi dự án H cùng bác  :Smile:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

nhôm tấm, kết hợp eboxy, coi chơi, dừng nao lòng, có con router nhôm là sẽ tới con này được

----------

quocthanhheli, VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ gamo co thể cho em xin ảnh các mặt của nó được không ạ


Hehe, mình gỡ nó ra rồi, để chỗ nhét con khác

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> bác chủ theard xác nhận nhu cầu, nếu muốn khổ lớn thì router, khi đó hi sinh chút độ cứng vững, muốn cứng vững gia công chi tiết thì làm dạng H, muốn đạt 3 mục tiêu cùng lúc chi phí, diện tích gia công, chí phí là bất khả thi
> nếu theo đuổi sự nghiệp diy, ban đầu em nghỉ cần có con Router, sau đó dùng nó để làm 1 con H. 
> 
> em còn ít đồ, sẽ theo duổi dự án H cùng bác


nhìn các món đồ của bác mà ngon quá
hi. có các bác trợ giúp lo gì không thành công, em đã bắt đầu khởi công dự án, chưa biết bao giờ xong nhưng cố lết đến đâu hay đến đó vậy.
bước đầu em sẽ làm em router bằng nhôm đùn định hình kết hợp nhôm tấm.
mới order được 4 bộ ray trượt. 3 bộ ballscrew, và một ít nhôm dầy 1 inch, 0.75 inch, 0.5 inch. đủ để cắt vai trục X, trục z và một số chi tiết khác. đã hết xèng, hiện tại chờ hàng về rồi gia công trươc các chi tiết bằng nhôm tấm, khi nào có tiền order tiếp nhôm đùn định hình và mặt bàn là xong.
dự kiến trục Z độ cao 15 inch chưa tính stepper, rộng 8 inch, làm bằng nhôm tấm 0.75 inch.
vai trục X có chiều cao 12 inch, rộng 12 inch, dày 1 inch. ( trục X rộng 6 inch, từ mặt bàn lên tới vị trí lắp ray và block chuyển động là 3 inch, như vậy chiều cao di chuyên của trục Z = 12 + 3 -6 =8 inch ~20cm)
các cụ góp ý dùm em xem trục X và Z như thế đã hợp lý chưa ạ
thanks all

----------


## nhatson

1. ballscrew khi oder đã có  gia công 2 đầu hay chưa
2. chiều dài của trục  x?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> 1. ballscrew khi oder đã có  gia công 2 đầu hay chưa
> 2. chiều dài của trục  x?


2 ray trục X THK SR25W dài 40 inch = 100 cm
ballscrew trục X đường kính 2,5 cm, tổng dài 100 cm, chiều dài Screw 90 cm.  chiều dài có thể di chuyển là 80 cm.
2 ray trục Y THK HSR25R dài 63 inch = 1575 cm.
ballscrew trục Y tổng dài 60 inch = 150 cm. chiều dài screw 127cm, chiều dài có thể di chuyển 120 cm.
trục Z em chưa mua ray và ballscrew. có thể Diy hoặc chơi luôn combo bán sẵn
ballscrew trục X

ballscrew trục Y

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Không hẳn Nhôm hình có độ cứng ko cao đâu ạ 
> * Chú Neo7 là 1 vd: 
> 
> 
> 
> * Dân chơi thì chơi cho tới như chú 2 này full nhôm tấm :
> 
> 
> 
> * Nhà nghèo mà não nhiều nếp nhăn thì chơi sắt vuông hàn lại như này:


Theo như video 2 của bác Hùng đưa lên thì em thấy là trục Z của ng ta làm ngược lại với cái mình hay làm( con lăn đứng yên còn ray thì chuyển động). Vậy cho em hỏi là với thiết đó thì ưu nhược điểm nó là gì so với kiểu truyền thống vậy? Em cám ơn.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

cụ nào có thông tin và số đo của em này, cho em xin ý kiến xem có nên mang em nó về lấy linear raid và screw để làm trục Z được không ạ

----------


## nhatson

> cụ nào có thông tin và số đo của em này, cho em xin ý kiến xem có nên mang em nó về lấy linear raid và screw để làm trục Z được không ạ


về tháo motor ở đầu ra xài ok, ko cứng cáp lám nhưng xài được

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Theo như video 2 của bác Hùng đưa lên thì em thấy là trục Z của ng ta làm ngược lại với cái mình hay làm( con lăn đứng yên còn ray thì chuyển động). Vậy cho em hỏi là với thiết đó thì ưu nhược điểm nó là gì so với kiểu truyền thống vậy? Em cám ơn.


1 uu diểm em thấy được kiểu này là hành trình dài, và ko vướng phôi, nếu làm ngược9 lại, trục z sẽ dài, rồi sẽ phải làm thêm 1 miếng kéo dài ra thì mới dủn spindle xuống được
nếu lạt ngược lại, phần truọt nó dài sản rồi

----------

phuocminhhoa

----------


## VuongAn

> về tháo motor ở đầu ra xài ok, ko cứng cáp lám nhưng xài được


con này nó ghi là 12AR hoặc 12HR nghĩa là linear raid của nó có bề rộng là 12 mm đúng không bác. nếu là 12 mm thì làm ray trượt cho trục Z thì hơi nhỏ, chắc tầm 15mm trở lên thì vừa

----------


## VuongAn

Ballscrew cho trục X đã về, nó to quá các bác ơi. Ngoài dự kiến của em, ko ngờ nó to như vậy, không biết trục x phải làm cỡ nào mới chịu nổi em nó đây

----------


## Gamo

To thật, nhưng càng tốt thôi bác  :Wink:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Ballscrew cho trục X đã về, nó to quá các bác ơi. Ngoài dự kiến của em, ko ngờ nó to như vậy, không biết trục x phải làm cỡ nào mới chịu nổi em nó đây


dùng đồ củ sẽ có cái màn này, nó sẽ sinh ra A', B', C'

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Hôm nay 2 em ballscrew trục Y đã về. Tổng chiều dài 60 inch ~ 1.5 m. Chiều dài di chuyển là 51 inch. Nhìn dính dầu mỡ bẩn bẩn, thế mà lau sạch nhìn sáng bóng ko tì vết. 1 em block còn nguyên 2 miếng nhựa nên trượt trơn chu ko sao cả, em còn lại thì mất 2 miếng nhựa chắn bẩn rồi nên bị mạt nhôm chui vào trong, em cố gắng tra dầu và quay screw để mạt nhôm ra, cơ bản đã sạch, quay nhẹ nhanhg, nhưng vẫn còn cảm giác gợn gợn khi quay. Em định tháo bi ra để vệ sinh lại nhưng chưa biết cách, bác nào có cách nào tháo ra và lắp lại chỉ giúp em với.
Thanks

----------


## VuongAn

Nhận tiện em hỏi luôn tí, nhờ các bác tư vấn cho em:
Em đang ngắm đến em spindle của HSD USA. Công suất 3kva, dòng 13A, điện áp 220v, tần số 300hz, tốc độ 18000. Nhưng em này bị hỏng vòng bi, vẫn hoạt động bình thường khi đo là có độ dơ nhẹ, giá bán về tới nhà 280 mỹ kim.
Các bác cho em hỏi là với giá như thế có nên mua ko, nếu mua về thì nên thay loại vòng bi nào, thay tháo vòng bi của em này cần có máy móc nào hỗ trợ ko, nếu dễ thay ok, khó quá em bỏ, vì em này mang hãng thay vòng bi hãng nó cũng chém 1000-1500 mỹ kim.
Kính các bác tư vấn

----------


## aiemphuong

cặp vitme đó phải độ lại áo à, hơi chua hơn loại có sẵn cái đai có sẵn lỗ ốc.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> dùng đồ củ sẽ có cái màn này, nó sẽ sinh ra A', B', C'


Tính ra đồ cũ mắc hơn đồ mới của tàu bác ạ, cái chính em sợ là độ sai số của đồ tàu đã cao, nó lại nhanh hỏng nữa, ban đầu ý định làm bộ kít mới làm cho nó nhàn, nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thành nghĩ quẩn, mua đồ cũ về làm, đúng là tự vác cái khó, cái khổ vào thân.
To bác: aiemphuong: áo thì không lo lắm ạ, một là mua bộ áo mới cho nó, 2 là độ lại áo theo ý mình, em thấy mất thời gian thôi, chứ cũng ko khó lắm.
Thanks các bác.
P/S: vẫn chưa cụ nào tư vấn dùm em vụ con sờ pín HSD à  :Frown:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cặp vitme đó phải độ lại áo à, hơi chua hơn loại có sẵn cái đai có sẵn lỗ ốc.


Áo thì đơn giản mà. QUan trọng là giờ kiếm cho nó bộ gối đỡ 2 đầu kìa. Mấy cái gối đỡ này không phải rẻ....

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Áo thì đơn giản mà. QUan trọng là giờ kiếm cho nó bộ gối đỡ 2 đầu kìa. Mấy cái gối đỡ này không phải rẻ....


gối đỡ cũng ok bác ạ. dùng máy cnc cho nó gặm dần, ko mua cặp BF20/BK20 thì mắc($63), chứ mua FF thì rẻ, có $8 một cái thôi.
em đang cần tư vấn em spindle, cụ nào có kinh nghiệm spindle tư vấn dùm em xem có nên mua khôngddeeer thêm mấy hôm nữa thằng khác nó hốt mất thì phí

----------


## maxx.side

Thay vòng bi đòi hỏi có tay nghề, kinh nghiệm, với vài loại tools đặc biệt, bác ko rành về cơ khí thì ko nên, nếu ở trong nước thì chịu khó lót dép ngồi trc cửa nhà anh Namcnc rồi học lõm nghề của chã rồi thực hành từ từ, còn ko thì nên thôi, giá đó mua con spindle của china là chơi thoãi mái rồi, hơn nữa mục đích của bác là DIY nên chọn vừa phải dc rồi

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em mạo muội khuyên bác là làm máy mới thì cứ mua đồ mới của China cũng được. Hàng China giờ khá lắm, so với hàng Made in USA cùi mía thì chưa biết ai hơn ai đâu. Hàng ve chai nhiều vấn đề mà cái công mình giải quyết phiền phức lắm.

Quay trở lại vụ con Sờ Pín, bác mà thấy lão Nam Sờ Pín bảo trì sẽ thấy phát mệt. Thay bạc đạn xong bác phải gửi đi cân bằng động nữa, lại tốn 1 đống tiền. Làm sai mất cả chì lẫn chài. Số tiền đó bỏ ra mua con Sờ Pín China mới, loại xịn còn có lý hơn.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Hic hic, em cứ tưởng là chỉ cần tháo vòng bi cũ ra thay vòng mới vào là chạy ok, ai dè còn phải cân bằng động nữa, sao mà phức tạp quá, cảm ơn 2 bác tư vấn dùm em ạ. Thanks

----------


## VuongAn

sau thời gian suy nghĩ đắn đo, em đã quyết định bỏ hết mấy cái đồ cũ đi, thay vào đó sẽ mua đồ mới của chị na làm cho nhanh gọn nhẹ. nhờ các bác tư vấn dùm với kích thước máy tổng thể 1.5m x 1m, dùng để gặm gỗ và nhôm, thì nên dùng vít me kích thước bao nhiêu và bước vít me la bao nhiêu. nên dùng loại vitme như thế nào của hãng nào.
vì mất chi phí khi tốn tiền ngu nên ngân sách còn hạn hẹp. kính mong các bác xem dùm em nào ngon bổ rẻ giúp em ạ.
thanks all

----------


## Tuấn

> sau thời gian suy nghĩ đắn đo, em đã quyết định bỏ hết mấy cái đồ cũ đi, thay vào đó sẽ mua đồ mới của chị na làm cho nhanh gọn nhẹ. nhờ các bác tư vấn dùm với kích thước máy tổng thể 1.5m x 1m, dùng để gặm gỗ và nhôm, thì nên dùng vít me kích thước bao nhiêu và bước vít me la bao nhiêu. nên dùng loại vitme như thế nào của hãng nào.
> vì mất chi phí khi tốn tiền ngu nên ngân sách còn hạn hẹp. kính mong các bác xem dùm em nào ngon bổ rẻ giúp em ạ.
> thanks all


Ui bỏ hết làm gì bác ? đằng nào bác cũng mua rồi, mục đích chế cháo cho nó sướng tay thì cứ có gì lắp cái ấy thui.

Bác cứ vác hết đồ ra, cho chúng nó sếp hình, rồi mình ngồi ngắm là nghĩ ra cách làm thui ợ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Ballscrew trục X mình thấy ngon rồi bác, đừng mua nữa phí tiền. Mua cho nó  cái áo và 2 cái gối nữa là đẹp. Hôm trước mình nghe giống như bác đang tính dùng 2 gối FF cho 2 đầu thì ko được à nha.

Cặp ballscrew trục Y bị mạt nhôm chui vào thì có lẽ chủ cũ chơi ko biết giữ, có thể bi trong đai ốc và thân ballscrew bị trầy và rơ. Bác kiểm tra lại. Cần thì mua mới cả bộ, giá cũng ko đắt nếu mua trực tiếp. Nhưng e là hàng China mà hệ inch hơi khó kiếm à nha, với lại bác phải cộng tiền shipping trước khi so sánh với mua tại Mẽo.

Spindle thì mình recommend bác mua spindle TQ.

Bác sắp đồ chơi của bác ra, chụp hình rồi mọi người tư vấn cho. Anh em đa số chỉ hiểu hệ metric, bác phải quy ra mm cho bà con tư vấn cho dễ.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Ui bỏ hết làm gì bác ? đằng nào bác cũng mua rồi, mục đích chế cháo cho nó sướng tay thì cứ có gì lắp cái ấy thui.
> 
> Bác cứ vác hết đồ ra, cho chúng nó sếp hình, rồi mình ngồi ngắm là nghĩ ra cách làm thui ợ


Em thấy mấy cái vitme của nó to khủng, nghĩ sẽ chắc sẽ khỏe, nhưng việc chế cháo cân chỉnh mệt quá cụ ạ, với lại to quá khó làm, chi phí lại bị dội lên, từ mấy cái gối đỡ cho ballscrew, nếu dùng loại 20 mm thì mỗi cặp đã 69$, 3 cặp gối với mấy cái áo loại này đủ tiền mua một kit ballscrew 16 của chị na mới rồi. Sẵn lắp đỡ phải nghĩ việc chế cháo. Mấy cái ballscrew to kia để dành, mốt làm em H frame cho khỏe.
Em đang đắn đo nên dùng screw 16 hay là 20, thấy trên ebay bán loại anti blacklash ballscrew và loại nữa màu trắng, các bác cho em hỏi hai loại này khác nhau chỗ nào, loại nào tốt hơn ạ

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn bác gamo, đúng như bác nói, em đã tháo ballscrew ra kiểm tra.
1 ballscrew của trục Y đã bị trầy nhẹ bên trong của ballscrew kèm theo một số viên bi bị sứt mẻ. Nên quyết định cho cả cặp nghỉ hưu. Cả ngày hôm qua ngâm cứu trên ebay em đang chú ý tới bộ này để thay thế. Ham hố em nó vì là dual ball nút và đầy đủ các gối, giá cũng tương đương cặp ballscrew em mua hôm trước.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe mới hay cũ? Con này dài 1500mm mà sao trông ngắn dzậy ta?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Cảm ơn bác gamo, đúng như bác nói, em đã tháo ballscrew ra kiểm tra.
> 1 ballscrew của trục Y đã bị trầy nhẹ bên trong của ballscrew kèm theo một số viên bi bị sứt mẻ. Nên quyết định cho cả cặp nghỉ hưu. Cả ngày hôm qua ngâm cứu trên ebay em đang chú ý tới bộ này để thay thế. Ham hố em nó vì là dual ball nút và đầy đủ các gối, giá cũng tương đương cặp ballscrew em mua hôm trước.


khi nào bác cần ship về vn thì ới em , phí ship tầm 180k / kg

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Hình ảnh mang tính chất minh họa, Em đặt hàng mua rồi bác, tất cả hàng mới của chị na: 1 bộ full gồm 2 ballscrew DFU2005 dài 1500, 1 ballscrew DFU2005 dài 1000, 1 ballscrew DFU1605 dài 400( DFU = dual ball nut) Bf,Bk, khớp nối động cơ, áo cho ball nut.
Chờ khoảng 3 tuần là có mặt tại nhà em. Lúc đó nhờ các bác tư vấn dùm ạ. 
To bác Gamo: bác có bản vẽ của máy cnc cho em xin với ạ, em lấy để làm cơ sở học tập và chỉnh sửa, chứ vẽ vời em không biết, giờ vẽ lại từ đầu một máy cnc thì ko biết khi nào mới xong nổi dự án đây ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hix bản vẽ lâu quá mình ko còn, mà cũng ko phù hợp với máy bác đâu vì mình độ lại từ xác máy khác, nặng 2 tấn. Còn con máy ngày xưa mình show hình thì ko có bản vẽ  :Wink: 

Bác có Solidwork thì model nhanh lắm. Chừng 2 ngày là xong.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Luyến

Lâu lâu mới thấy 1 bác show dự án lên diễn đàn. Em vào đọc mà thấy khó tư vấn cho bác quá. Vấn đề khả năng gia công của bác bị hạn chế. Máy cỡ này ko phay thì chơi sắt hộp về căn ke hàn lại chạy tạm thôi bác. Bác chọn mẫu máy nào phù hợp rồi post lên anh em mỗi người 1 ý là xong thôi mà

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Hix bản vẽ lâu quá mình ko còn, mà cũng ko phù hợp với máy bác đâu vì mình độ lại từ xác máy khác, nặng 2 tấn. Còn con máy ngày xưa mình show hình thì ko có bản vẽ 
> 
> Bác có Solidwork thì model nhanh lắm. Chừng 2 ngày là xong.


Dạ chuẩn luôn bác ơi, em đang cài và học vẽ bằng Solidwork đây ạ. 



> Lâu lâu mới thấy 1 bác show dự án lên diễn đàn. Em vào đọc mà thấy khó tư vấn cho bác quá. Vấn đề khả năng gia công của bác bị hạn chế. Máy cỡ này ko phay thì chơi sắt hộp về căn ke hàn lại chạy tạm thôi bác. Bác chọn mẫu máy nào phù hợp rồi post lên anh em mỗi người 1 ý là xong thôi mà
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz50FiOvYKA


Em không có khả năng hàn, nên quyết định dùng nhôm định hình rồi bác ạ, cơ bản là giống máy trong hình, toàn bộ khung trục y lằm bằng nhôm định hình, trục x và vai trục x em sẽ không dùng nhôm định hình, mà làm bằng nhôm tấm dầy 2.5 cm bác ạ

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em không có khả năng hàn, nên quyết định dùng nhôm định hình rồi bác ạ, cơ bản là giống máy trong hình, toàn bộ khung trục y lằm bằng nhôm định hình, trục x và vai trục x em sẽ không dùng nhôm định hình, mà làm bằng nhôm tấm dầy 2.5 cm bác ạ


Theo em nghĩ trục X bác nên tăng cường thêm 2 thanh nhôm định hình vào tấm nhôm để cho cứng vững vì thấy hành trình X bác tính làm 40" (1000mm).
con máy em đang dựng trục X dùng combo nhôm khá dầy ht 500mm mà còn cảm thấy chưa yên tâm.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Nhôm định hình nễu xét về độ dài thì nó cứng hơn nhôm tấm, nhưng mà độ dầy của nó có 4.5 mm, nên em sợ bắt vào nhôm định hình sẽ bị yếu chỗ mặt tiếp xúc của nhôm và ray. Nên em tính làm nhôm tấm 25 mm và có thêm gờ khoang 3 inch ở mặt sau của tấm. Bác chụp cho em xin thêm vài bức ảnh để tham khảo đi ạ
Thanks bác

----------


## GORLAK

> Nhôm định hình nễu xét về độ dài thì nó cứng hơn nhôm tấm, nhưng mà độ dầy của nó có 4.5 mm, nên em sợ bắt vào nhôm định hình sẽ bị yếu chỗ mặt tiếp xúc của nhôm và ray. Nên em tính làm nhôm tấm 25 mm và có thêm gờ khoang 3 inch ở mặt sau của tấm. Bác chụp cho em xin thêm vài bức ảnh để tham khảo đi ạ
> Thanks bác


Nhôm định hình chịu tải rất khủng, chịu xoắn nhưng ko chịu rung.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Nhôm định hình nễu xét về độ dài thì nó cứng hơn nhôm tấm, nhưng mà độ dầy của nó có 4.5 mm, nên em sợ bắt vào nhôm định hình sẽ bị yếu chỗ mặt tiếp xúc của nhôm và ray. Nên em tính làm nhôm tấm 25 mm và có thêm gờ khoang 3 inch ở mặt sau của tấm. Bác chụp cho em xin thêm vài bức ảnh để tham khảo đi ạ
> Thanks bác


cái vấn đề là bác làm thế nào để gia công nhôm tấm?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> cái vấn đề là bác làm thế nào để gia công nhôm tấm?


Mua tại nhà máy nó cắt theo kích thước mình mong muốn rồi bác ạ. ( cắt theo kích thước hình vuông, hình chữ nhật) về mình chỉ khoan lỗ rồi taro thôi bác.
Em muốn khoảng cách 2 ray của trục x khoảng 20 cm nên có 3 phương án.
1) dùng 2 thanh nhôm định hình kích thước 80x80 mm x 1000 mm, 2 thanh nhôm này đặt cách nhau khoảng 80mm, có gia công thêm ở khoảng giữa giúp cứng cáp hơn
2) dùng 1 thanh nhôm 80 x 160 x 1000 nếu phương án này thì khoảng cách 2 ray hơi nhỏ.
3) dùng nhôm tấm 25 x 200 x 1000, mặt sau mặt lắp ray cho nó thêm đường gờ khoảng 25 x 80 x 1000, hoặc dùng nhôm định hình 40 x 40 x 1000 (40 x 80 x 1000).
Phương án 3 thì cái gờ đằng sau làm bệ chạy cho khay dây điện luôn.
Các bác xem phương án án nào hợp lý cho em ý kiến ạ. Em muốn máy cứng chắc nhất có thể ạ.
Tiện cho em hỏi, đối máy em muốn cắt nhôm ngon ngọt chút thì nên dùng spindle công suất bao nhiêu, của hãng nào, các bác có thể cho em xin luôn link và tên được thì càng tốt. Em đang cố gắng order đồ còn thiếu về hi vọng trong 2 hoặc 3 tháng em nó có thể chạy
Thanks all

----------


## nhatson

> Mua tại nhà máy nó cắt theo kích thước mình mong muốn rồi bác ạ. ( cắt theo kích thước hình vuông, hình chữ nhật) về mình chỉ khoan lỗ rồi taro thôi bác.
> Em muốn khoảng cách 2 ray của trục x khoảng 20 cm nên có 3 phương án.
> 1) dùng 2 thanh nhôm định hình kích thước 80x80 mm x 1000 mm, 2 thanh nhôm này đặt cách nhau khoảng 80mm, có gia công thêm ở khoảng giữa giúp cứng cáp hơn
> 2) dùng 1 thanh nhôm 80 x 160 x 1000 nếu phương án này thì khoảng cách 2 ray hơi nhỏ.
> 3) dùng nhôm tấm 25 x 200 x 1000, mặt sau mặt lắp ray cho nó thêm đường gờ khoảng 25 x 80 x 1000, hoặc dùng nhôm định hình 40 x 40 x 1000 (40 x 80 x 1000).
> Phương án 3 thì cái gờ đằng sau làm bệ chạy cho khay dây điện luôn.
> Các bác xem phương án án nào hợp lý cho em ý kiến ạ. Em muốn máy cứng chắc nhất có thể ạ.
> Tiện cho em hỏi, đối máy em muốn cắt nhôm ngon ngọt chút thì nên dùng spindle công suất bao nhiêu, của hãng nào, các bác có thể cho em xin luôn link và tên được thì càng tốt. Em đang cố gắng order đồ còn thiếu về hi vọng trong 2 hoặc 3 tháng em nó có thể chạy
> Thanks all


nếu tự tin, khoan tay, kẹp c có thể khoan bát chính xác được ray, vít me thì cứ nhôm tấm mà chiến thôi

----------


## Gamo

Có chú Tây lông làm máy CNC, gửi bác chủ xem cho vui

----------


## QuyND

> Có chú Tây lông làm máy CNC, gửi bác chủ xem cho vui


Bác ơi, bác cho em hỏi, bữa em thấy mấy bác bàn luận cái vụ cân chỉnh ray bi phải có cả cờ lê lực. Mà thấy ông Tây ổng k có xài thì có cần thiết có cờ lê lực không? Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## Gamo

Theo em hỉu thì ngay cả lão Nam ròm làm máy cũng ko xài cờ lê lực đâu bác  :Wink: 

Nghe lão ấy nói bọn Nhật sai số tới 0.001 nên bọn nó mới lắm trò, như lão ấy chỉ target 0.01 thôi nên ko cần quá cầu kỳ

Còn nhiều bác chế CNC phay gỗ mà em biết thì còn ko cần đồng hồ so nữa

----------

QuyND

----------


## aiemphuong

nhìn thg tây lông nó so ray là lông tay e dựng đứng. nó có hơn j mình nhiều đâu, chỉ khác nhau là nó cần là có, còn mình cần thì tìm hơi bị chua à  :Big Grin:

----------


## VuongAn

các bác tư vấn dùm em vấn đề spindle và stepper cho máy với ạ.
spindle mua của trung quốc thì mua của bọn nào, công suất tầm bao nhiêu thì có thể gặm nhôm được ạ.
phần điều khiển stepper và driver thì em có bộ Smoothstepper USB và 3 Driver của Gecko G203 rồi. bây giờ có nên chuyển qua step vervo không? hay dùng luôn bộ cũ rồi mua thêm 1 Driver Gecko 203 nữa. nếu dùng bộ cũ thì nên mua step dòng bao nhiêu A là vừa cho bộ của em
thanks các bác

----------


## VuongAn

Thêm 2 em THK SR35W về, sánh vai cùng em Ballscrew 32mm.
Cặpbddooi hoàn hảo :Wink:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác chơi ray to vậy. Nếu ăn nhôm thì ray 20 trở xuống là đc rồi. Mua ray to quá chi phí lại đội lên.hihi.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Ray to ko cần thiết, lại thiếu chiều dài. Lần sau nếu được thì nhắm mua loại SHS của THK, đừng mua SR. Nếu là ray cũ, bác nhớ kiểm tra lại xem ray có bị rơ hay cong ko.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

bộ ray này và em ballscrew đó em để dành mốt làm máy C hoặc H đó các cụ. còn máy chuẩn bị làm có bộ ray THK HSR25 rồi ạ

----------


## longnguyenkd10

save vào để học hỏi  :Smile:  em cũng mới ra trường

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Có cụ nào dùng qua spindle này chưa ạ, cho em xin ý kiến để cưới em nó về

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy cụ nên xài mấy con spindle thân vuông giải nhiệt gió thì hay hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Em thấy cụ nên xài mấy con spindle thân vuông giải nhiệt gió thì hay hơn


Cụ có mã nào giơi thiệu em cái, mấy con tầm tiền với con này em nhìn thấy nó hàng mã quá, mấy con nhìn chắc chắn thì tầm gần 1000$ cả inverter, mác quá cụ ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

đợi đi , tui có con TAC spindle japan , 4 bạc , hiện tại hoạt động tốt tới ngưỡng 15Krpm , còn lên 18krpm chính hãng cân bằng í ẹ quá nên em sẽ chế 1 ít món đồ để cân bằng động lại , sau khi nó êm ái không bò sàn max 18krpm em sẽ chào hàng bác Vương An.

EM nó gá dao max 10mm, tương đương ER 16 , em nó giải nhiệt tự nhiên qua thân nên rất êm ái , không gió hú , đơn giản , về moment cắt khỏi lo nghĩ với công nghệ chế tạo và vật liệu siêu tốt của japan nha.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> đợi đi , tui có con TAC spindle japan , 4 bạc , hiện tại hoạt động tốt tới ngưỡng 15Krpm , còn lên 18krpm chính hãng cân bằng í ẹ quá nên em sẽ chế 1 ít món đồ để cân bằng động lại , sau khi nó êm ái không bò sàn max 18krpm em sẽ chào hàng bác Vương An.
> 
> EM nó gá dao max 10mm, tương đương ER 16 , em nó giải nhiệt tự nhiên qua thân nên rất êm ái , không gió hú , đơn giản , về moment cắt khỏi lo nghĩ với công nghệ chế tạo và vật liệu siêu tốt của japan nha.


Hi bác Nam, em cảm ơn bác ạ, em cũng muốn chờ để có hàng tốt lắm ạ, tội cái em không ở Việt Nam! Nên đồ tốt đành phải nhượng người khác thôi ạ, hức hức

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mừng quá, tên Nam chết tiệt kia, con TAC đó có cho trả góp ko?




> Có cụ nào dùng qua spindle này chưa ạ, cho em xin ý kiến để cưới em nó về


Loại này 4 bạc đạn cũng được rồi bác, mặc dù ko biết là có được 4 thật ko. Theo kinh nghiệm thì dân newbie như anh em mình thì đồ trên là ok rồi. Thường thì loại thân vuông tốt hơn, nhưng giá cũng chát hơn. Như mình thì thích loại giải nhiệt gió hơn loại giải nhiệt nước.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Con này 4Kw giá tầm khoảng 600$ cụ ạ, nó là dòng công suất lớn hơn của con như hình này. Em cũng khoái loại than vuông, nhưng mà chát quá, 2.2Kw mà giá tầm 760$. Nếu cắt nhôm ngon thì công suất cần bao nhiêu là vừa vậy cụ

----------


## MinhPT

> Con này 4Kw giá tầm khoảng 600$ cụ ạ, nó là dòng công suất lớn hơn của con như hình này. Em cũng khoái loại than vuông, nhưng mà chát quá, 2.2Kw mà giá tầm 760$. Nếu cắt nhôm ngon thì công suất cần bao nhiêu là vừa vậy cụ


Bác tham khảo con này: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272444119365

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

ngon thì kiếm con 3kw phi 100 ngon hơn phi 105
ko thì con 2k2 nào trong như thế này

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Bác tham khảo con này: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272444119365


Thanks bác, con này quá to với em, nhìn nó cổ quá em cũng sợ, về đc mấy hôm 1 tiền gà 3 tiền thóc thì mệt lắm ạ

----------


## QuyND

Nhai nhôm thì liệu cơm gắp mắm đi bác. Con Spindle a Nam bán em có mỗi 800w ER11. E chạy dao 4mm, cho ăn dày 1mm, sâu 5mm phà phà.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Con này 4Kw giá tầm khoảng 600$ cụ ạ, nó là dòng công suất lớn hơn của con như hình này. Em cũng khoái loại than vuông, nhưng mà chát quá, 2.2Kw mà giá tầm 760$. Nếu cắt nhôm ngon thì công suất cần bao nhiêu là vừa vậy cụ


Haiz... bác phải kiểm xem con 4kW chạy điện bao nhiêu V, bao nhiêu ampere chưa? Bác nhắm hệ thống điện nhà bác ôm nổi ko? Bác có bao giờ suy nghĩ tại sao con 2.2kW lại giá đắt hơn con 4kW bao giờ chưa? Tại sao có con công suất thấp mà xác lại to hơn con công suất cao ko?

Phay nhôm thì khoảng 2.2kW là được rồi, nếu là spindle TQ loại tốt. 1.5kW phay cũng được nhưng nên tối thiểu 2.2kW cho đỡ mệt đầu. Còn kiếm được con 800W xịn phay ngon hơn con 2.2kW dỏm á.

Bác ở Mẽo mà chơi 4kW thì hơi căng à nha.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Haiz... bác phải kiểm xem con 4kW chạy điện bao nhiêu V, bao nhiêu ampere chưa? Bác nhắm hệ thống điện nhà bác ôm nổi ko? Bác có bao giờ suy nghĩ tại sao con 2.2kW lại giá đắt hơn con 4kW bao giờ chưa? Tại sao có con công suất thấp mà xác lại to hơn con công suất cao ko?
> 
> Phay nhôm thì khoảng 2.2kW là được rồi, nếu là spindle TQ loại tốt. 1.5kW phay cũng được nhưng nên tối thiểu 2.2kW cho đỡ mệt đầu. Còn kiếm được con 800W xịn phay ngon hơn con 2.2kW dỏm á.
> 
> Bác ở Mẽo mà chơi 4kW thì hơi căng à nha.


Bác gà nói quá chuẩn, em ham hố xem mỗi công xuất mà không chú ý đến dòng tiêu thụ. Dây điện thì khỏi lo bác ơi, dây em chơi loại dây 12 gause nối trực tiếp đến hộp cầu tổng ( dùng điện 220v )
Xem lại thì thấy con 4kw kia nó không ghi dòng tiêu thụ. Nó chỉ ghi điện áp 220v 
Em tìm loại giống của bác nhatson mà tìm hoài không thấy con nào giống, bác nhatson co link cho em xin với ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Bác gà nói quá chuẩn, em ham hố xem mỗi công xuất mà không chú ý đến dòng tiêu thụ. Dây điện thì khỏi lo bác ơi, dây em chơi loại dây 12 gause nối trực tiếp đến hộp cầu tổng ( dùng điện 220v )
> Xem lại thì thấy con 4kw kia nó không ghi dòng tiêu thụ. Nó chỉ ghi điện áp 220v 
> Em tìm loại giống của bác nhatson mà tìm hoài không thấy con nào giống, bác nhatson co link cho em xin với ạ


4000/220 = 18A
cái này là peak 1 phút thôi, nếu ra được 1.5kw thực thì cũng dữ lắm rùi ah
loại tốt của china, 2k2 cũng 600 700usd rồi ah

mà 4000w thì xi nhe gì vs đồng hồ điện xứ cờ hoa nhỉ, đám cỏ heat và chiều sáng tầm 10kw đến 20kw lận mờ  :Smile:

----------


## VuongAn

> 4000/220 = 18A
> cái này là peak 1 phút thôi, nếu ra được 1.5kw thực thì cũng dữ lắm rùi ah
> loại tốt của china, 2k2 cũng 600 700usd rồi ah
> 
> mà 4000w thì xi nhe gì vs đồng hồ điện xứ cờ hoa nhỉ, đám cỏ heat và chiều sáng tầm 10kw đến 20kw lận mờ


Thanks bác, em đã lần mò và tìm được em spidle 2.2k loại thân vuông, tản nhiệt gió. Nhờ các bác cho ý kiến ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Thanks bác, em đã lần mò và tìm được em spidle 2.2k loại thân vuông, tản nhiệt gió. Nhờ các bác cho ý kiến ạ 
> Đính kèm 52498


2k2 loại khá
https://vi.aliexpress.com/item/New-P...StoreLevelAB=0

2k2 loại tốt của china
https://vi.aliexpress.com/item/const...StoreLevelAB=0

một lựa chọn đến từ EU
https://www.sorotec.de/shop/Teknomot...000-U-min.html

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ bác nên qd theo mức có thể đầu tư
với em nếu có thể em sẽ mua con mắc nhất

con 1k5 550usd


2k2 loại rẻ

----------

Gamo, VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

chế độ cắt như HSM thì cs cắt ko cần bao nhiêu

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Dạ, xin chán thành cảm ơn bác nhatson rất nhiều, em cũng nghĩ như bác, em muốn mua là mua luôn em tốt sau này đỡ lăn tăn nhiều, cũng đỡ phải nâng cấp này nọ, chi phí đầu tư cho sipndle và VFD của em thì giao động khoảng dưới 1000$. Vì mục đích chính của em là diy và học tập, nên thời gian hoạt động là ít, chỉ yêu cầu hiệu suất tốt và ổn định ạ.
Như 3 link bác đưa ở trên, con thân vuông mắc nhất và cũng là con em kết nhất thì nó lại không ship qua US, con 2.2Kw hàng tốt thì nó dùng điện 380v, chỉ còn lại một em đầu tiên 2.2k dùng điện 220v, em vẫn phân vân nên chọn em này hay em thân vuông như hình em đưa lên ấy ạ, còn vấn đề VFD nữa, các bác giúp hộp em xem loại nào 220v dùng ổn định ạ

----------


## emptyhb

bác chạy trong nhà gần nơi ở thì nên mua loại giải nhiệt nước nó đỡ ồn hơn nhiều. Loại thân vuông nó gắn quạt vào trục spnidle, nên kêu to lắm, chắc chắn bác sẽ không chịu được đâu.

Bác cố gắng tìm loại như bác nhatson post là tốt nhất!

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để mình chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với bác Vương An để bác có nhiều lựa chọn

Mình đã xài cả 2 loại gió & nước & đa số anh em đều đang xài giải nhiệt nước. Cơ bản thì xài loại nào cũng được. Hiện tại mình đang dùng cả 2 spindle đều là tản nhiệt gió.

Thời gian đầu mình dùng giải nhiệt nước 1.5kw nhưng thấy nhiều bất tiện: đi dây lằng ngoằng, phải thêm 1 thùng nước pha coolant chống rỉ sét, 1 máy bơm & 1 bộ quạt giải nhiệt cũng ồn ào. Sau 1-2 năm sử dụng thì có mấy việc xảy ra:
- Một ngày đẹp trời cái bơm nước của mình lăn đùng ra chết, ko rõ nguyên nhân. Phay một hồi thấy nước trong ống giải nhiệt sôi sùng sục, ống giải nhiệt mềm ra có vẻ muốn sút, tá hỏa kiểm tra thì mới phát hiện. May là đang đứng gần đó, ko là có chuyện vui để kể
- Sau khi thay con bơm & chạy lại một thời gian thì 1 ngày đẹp trời khác đang chạy sao thấy có mùi kì kì... rờ thử thấy con sờ pín nóng như điên... kiểm tra lại thì nó tắt đường nước bên trong spindle... 
- Con sờ pín giải nhiệt nước của mình chạy liên tục thì nhiệt độ nước cũng lên rất cao... mờ cả thành bồn... 
- Một số chiến hữu than là phải vứt con sờ pín do nước bị xì

Sau đó thì mình tóm lão mà ai cũng biết là ai đấy, lão tống cho 2 con sờ pín giải nhiệt gió, 1 con China 2.2kw brand new và 1 em Shin-oh thần thánh. Từ đó mình dẹp luôn con giải nhiệt nước
- Con Shin-oh thần thánh có quạt nhưng mình ko dùng, chạy vài tiếng thì rờ vào vẫn mát rượi. Còn chạy điêu khắc 1 ngày thì mới phải cắm quạt. Quạt nó như cái quạt vi tính á, kêu êm ru.
- Mấy bác khác cứ hù chứ mình dùng con China 2.2kw tản nhiệt gió thấy cũng êm ru, chẳng ồn hơn con tản nhiệt nước. Chạy cả ngày cũng chẳng nóng mấy. Cảm giác các spindle tản nhiệt bằng gió cũng được chế tạo tốt nên mới giải nhiệt tốt như thế.
- Chuyển sang tản nhiệt gió thì mình dẹp được cái thùng nước, bơm nước & quạt tản nhiệt & đám ống nước lằng ngoằng, khỏi phải lăn tăn về việc bơm ko hoạt động hoặc tắc ống.

À, mà bác có tha trúng 1 con đồi gió hú về thì đừng bắt đền mình nhe  :Wink:

----------

duonghoang, emptyhb, VuongAn

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng có thể em lấy trúng phải con đồi gió hú nên phán vậy  :Big Grin: , em đã phải tháo quạt ra thay quạt khác vào.

----------

Gamo, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn 2 bác tư vấn, cũng như em bắn khoăn, loại tản nước thì cồng kềnh nhiều đồ chơi, phức tạp, loại tản gió thì hơi ồn ào, nhưng liệu tiếng ồn của nó có lớn hơn tiếng ồn khi gặm nhôm không ạ?
Con máy mini của em cho gặm nhôm, mỗi lần ăn em ăn có 0.5 mm, tốc độ cắt chậm như phay mạch in, mà nó kêu rên quá, mỗi lần nó rên như kiểu vòng bi bị thiếu dầu mỡ, nghe nhói hết cả tai.
Đúng là cái gì cũng phải thử mới biết, vấn đề đau đầu quá các bác ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Nó rền thường là do dàn cơ yếu,  ko phải do spindle.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## honganle

> giống giống ông gà, kiểu này chỉ tiện ki kiếm được combo linear guide


cho em hỏi 2 cái lò xo kéo để trục Z có chức năng gì vậy ạ. (nếu để tăng lực giữ cho trục thì ko cần vì trục vít nó tự hảm rồi,hay là giảm lực tác dụng lên trục vít, hay là cân bằng giữa lực đẩy xuống và kéo lên thì có cần thiết ko ạ.hay là còn mục địch khác ạ. mong các anh giải đáp giúp em ạ.)

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

về việc lò xo trục z
trục z em dùng vit me bước 10mm, nên trục z nặng nó có xu hướng tut xuống khi tắt điện, lò xo để ổn định vi trí trục z khi tắt điện thôi

b.r

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ, xin chán thành cảm ơn bác nhatson rất nhiều, em cũng nghĩ như bác, em muốn mua là mua luôn em tốt sau này đỡ lăn tăn nhiều, cũng đỡ phải nâng cấp này nọ, chi phí đầu tư cho sipndle và VFD của em thì giao động khoảng dưới 1000$. Vì mục đích chính của em là diy và học tập, nên thời gian hoạt động là ít, chỉ yêu cầu hiệu suất tốt và ổn định ạ.
> Như 3 link bác đưa ở trên, con thân vuông mắc nhất và cũng là con em kết nhất thì nó lại không ship qua US, con 2.2Kw hàng tốt thì nó dùng điện 380v, chỉ còn lại một em đầu tiên 2.2k dùng điện 220v, em vẫn phân vân nên chọn em này hay em thân vuông như hình em đưa lên ấy ạ, còn vấn đề VFD nữa, các bác giúp hộp em xem loại nào 220v dùng ổn định ạ


học tập thì người ta cũng thik học harvard, princenton, yale, MIT. chẳng kham nổi thì mới học trường cộng đồng mà bác
ko có kinh nghiệm , lại càng phải xải đồ chuẩn, để 1 phát ăn ngay ko cân kinh nghiệm

----------

VuongAn

----------


## QuyND

> cho em hỏi 2 cái lò xo kéo để trục Z có chức năng gì vậy ạ. (nếu để tăng lực giữ cho trục thì ko cần vì trục vít nó tự hảm rồi,hay là giảm lực tác dụng lên trục vít, hay là cân bằng giữa lực đẩy xuống và kéo lên thì có cần thiết ko ạ.hay là còn mục địch khác ạ. mong các anh giải đáp giúp em ạ.)


Lò xo ấy người ta dùng làm đối trọng để giảm tải cho động cơ bước ấy bác. Với lại cũng chống sụp Z khi mất nguồn nữa. Theo em biết là thế.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## honganle

> về việc lò xo trục z
> trục z em dùng vit me bước 10mm, nên trục z nặng nó có xu hướng tut xuống khi tắt điện, lò xo để ổn định vi trí trục z khi tắt điện thôi
> 
> b.r


em thấy trục vitme nó có khả năng tự hãm rồi ,đối với máy 1 đầu em nghĩ trục Z cỡ 30-50kg thôi mình có cần thiết dùng lò xo ko?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> em thấy trục vitme nó có khả năng tự hãm rồi ,đối với máy 1 đầu em nghĩ trục Z cỡ 30-50kg thôi mình có cần thiết dùng lò xo ko?


cứ làm rồi sẽ biết cần hay ko thôi

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> em thấy trục vitme nó có khả năng tự hãm rồi ,đối với máy 1 đầu em nghĩ trục Z cỡ 30-50kg thôi mình có cần thiết dùng lò xo ko?


Trục vitme nào có khả năng tự hãm hay vậy  :Smile: )

----------

VuongAn

----------


## honganle

> Trục vitme nào có khả năng tự hãm hay vậy )


Theo em thấy trục vitme đai ốc nào cũng có tính tự hãm tùy theo kết cấu, góc nghiêng mà nhiều hay ít thôi. vì vậy nên người ta thường dùng nó làm bulong để liên kết lại. nếu ko có tính tự hãm thì mình xiết vào áp lực nó đẩy ra rồi.đó là suy nghĩ của em có gì sai mong các anh bỏ qua cho nhé

----------

VuongAn

----------


## hoangson

Bác cứ cầm 1 cây vítme rửa sạch mỡ bôi trơn đi (loại từ bước 5 trở lên nhé, loại nhỏ hơn em chưa thử) xong bác dựng đứng nó lên xem đai ốc nó có tự quay rồi di chuyển xuống dưới không, không nhanh tay là nó phi hẳn ra ngoài luôn. Như vậy thì nó không tự hãm được. Cho nên trục Z phải có đối trọng hoặc để cân bằng. Không thì khi mất điện thì trục Z sẽ lao thẳng xuống bàn máy ngay. Nhân tiện em hỏi các bác là hộp số kiểu trục vít - bánh vít là loại có khả năng tự hãm đúng không ạ.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## honganle

> Bác cứ cầm 1 cây vítme rửa sạch mỡ bôi trơn đi (loại từ bước 5 trở lên nhé, loại nhỏ hơn em chưa thử) xong bác dựng đứng nó lên xem đai ốc nó có tự quay rồi di chuyển xuống dưới không, không nhanh tay là nó phi hẳn ra ngoài luôn. Như vậy thì nó không tự hãm được. Cho nên trục Z phải có đối trọng hoặc để cân bằng. Không thì khi mất điện thì trục Z sẽ lao thẳng xuống bàn máy ngay. Nhân tiện em hỏi các bác là hộp số kiểu trục vít - bánh vít là loại có khả năng tự hãm đúng không ạ.


cảm ơn anh đã giải đáp giúp em. hôm nào em thử để kiểm nghiệm lại ạ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Bác cứ cầm 1 cây vítme rửa sạch mỡ bôi trơn đi (loại từ bước 5 trở lên nhé, loại nhỏ hơn em chưa thử) xong bác dựng đứng nó lên xem đai ốc nó có tự quay rồi di chuyển xuống dưới không, không nhanh tay là nó phi hẳn ra ngoài luôn. Như vậy thì nó không tự hãm được. Cho nên trục Z phải có đối trọng hoặc để cân bằng. Không thì khi mất điện thì trục Z sẽ lao thẳng xuống bàn máy ngay. Nhân tiện em hỏi các bác là hộp số kiểu trục vít - bánh vít là loại có khả năng tự hãm đúng không ạ.


Trục Z mình khoảng 50kg, gắn motor + hộp số qua vít me bước 5 thì hãm tốt. Chỉ sợ lâu dài hư vít me.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## motogia

> Theo em thấy trục vitme đai ốc nào cũng có tính tự hãm tùy theo kết cấu, góc nghiêng mà nhiều hay ít thôi. vì vậy nên người ta thường dùng nó làm bulong để liên kết lại. nếu ko có tính tự hãm thì mình xiết vào áp lực nó đẩy ra rồi.đó là suy nghĩ của em có gì sai mong các anh bỏ qua cho nhé


Theo mình thì thế này, không biết đúng không, bản chất của vitme bi, cũng là mối ghép ren và mối ghép bi lăn, nên nó mang đầy đủ các tính chất của 2 dạng mối ghép này, hãm thì vẫn hãm, không thì vẫn không, tùy theo trường hợp thui, trục Z máy cnc ăn gỗ của mình nặng khoảng 15 kg, vit me phi 16 bước 5, ray tròn, em nó chạy 7 năm rùi mà chẳng cần lò xo.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Vụ này thì thật ra thuần túy chỉ là vật lý lớp 9 thui (em học lý dở lắm, các bác đừng chém): cơ bản lúc không có điện thì trọng lực do khối lượng trục Z kéo xuống, qua hệ thống nhân chia lực vít me và hộp số, nếu lớn hơn lực quán tính và ma sát của hệ trượt & lực điện cảm ứng của motor và driver thì bộ Z rơi tự do thui.

Thế thì với các cụ chơi các bộ Z nặng, vít me bước 10 trở lên thì thường hay phải có đối trọng, phổ biến nhất là lò xo như lão Nhatson, nặng hơn nữa như con khủng long của lão Luyến Yến thì ben khí, sang & chảnh thì dùng đối trọng ròng rọc đúng bài lão Đi Vô Đi Ra. Còn tên nào làm biếng như em thì chịu khó chơi Z nhẹ tí, vít me bước bé thôi, thêm hộp số thì khỏi đối trọng

----------

QuyND, VuongAn

----------


## tranphong248

Vitme theo e nó là mặt phẳng nghiêng thui ợ ( gấp tấm giấy có hình tam giác sẽ thấy). Nghiêng ít thì bước to, nghiêng nhiều thì bước nhỏ. còn bi là để giảm ma sát khi lăn trên mặt phẳng nghiêng ah. có sai các bác bỏ qua.
Thanks

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ này thì thật ra thuần túy chỉ là vật lý lớp 9 thui (em học lý dở lắm, các bác đừng chém): cơ bản lúc không có điện thì trọng lực do khối lượng trục Z kéo xuống, qua hệ thống nhân chia lực vít me và hộp số, nếu lớn hơn lực quán tính và ma sát của hệ trượt & lực điện cảm ứng của motor và driver thì bộ Z rơi tự do thui.
> 
> Thế thì với các cụ chơi các bộ Z nặng, vít me bước 10 trở lên thì thường hay phải có đối trọng, phổ biến nhất là lò xo như lão Nhatson, nặng hơn nữa như con khủng long của lão Luyến Yến thì ben khí, sang & chảnh thì dùng đối trọng ròng rọc đúng bài lão Đi Vô Đi Ra. Còn tên nào làm biếng như em thì chịu khó chơi Z nhẹ tí, vít me bước bé thôi, thêm hộp số thì khỏi đối trọng


haha ai lại đi chọn tỉ số truyền để cho khỏi tụt Z hả ông ga?

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác cứ lăn tăn hoài , cái visme bi người ta làm ra là để truyền động chính xác và giảm cái tự hãm ấy , các bác bỏ qua cái lý thuyết trên sách , chịu khó quan sát thực tế. Còn nói riêng visme không thì các bác cứ theo sách học mà đọc.


rãnh visme bi nó có biên dạng cong , tiếp xúc với viên bi dạng điểm do đó cái tự hãm ở đây nhờ ma sát là rất nhỏ , do đó cần phải cân bằng 2 bên nhờ đối trọng , việc dùng đối trọng hay không là người làm máy quyết định , họ thấy ok thì nó ok với họ , còn với em việc cân bằng càng chính xác thì càng tốt , tốt cho hệ cơ , tăng tuổi thọ , máy hoạt động nhẹ nhàng êm ái hơn vì 2 chiều lên xuống như nhau do động cơ hoạt động 2 chiều là như nhau ( không ăn dao ).


Việc test cái ụ visme bi tự quay thì phải xem từng cây cụ thể , C7 , C5 có thể tự quay tuột xuống , nhưng C5 sẽ khó khăn chậm hơn do cấp chính xác cao hơn , nếu hàng mới hàng đúng tiêu chuẩn thì chắc không quay đâu.

Còn C3 trở lên thì đứng yên , còn double nut thì phải dùng lực mới quay được à. Nói túm lại , cái visme bi là được thiết kế riêng cho cái việc truyền động chính xác và tăng lực đẩy , xin bỏ qua cái hãm hãm gì hen.


Còn cái ông hộp số thì theo em biết nó truyền động quay từ sơ cấp qua thứ cấp được thì nó có thể trả ngược được chả có gì hãm tốt hơn ở đây , tỉ số truyền cao thì lực trả về lớn theo tỉ lệ thôi , còn ông nào mà hãm hãm được thì hệ truyền động bên trong í ẹ quá , độ chính xác thấp , độ láng bề mặt chi tiết ( nhông hay vis ) nó bèo quá xá nên nó có xu hướng kẹt cứng hơn là hãm , người ta đã muốn nó quay tăng tốc hay giảm tốc thì người ta thiết kế mượt mà chính xác thì cái hãm ấy nó bị giảm xuống thấp nhất có thể , và hãm hiếp thực sự ở đây thì em nghĩ nên dùng thêm cái thắng cho nó chính xác ,cho nó đúng luôn

Ngày trước học về visme bu lông thì ông ren tam giác , bước nhỏ nó có tính khóa chặt và chống xoay trả lại khi cái máy nó hoạt động rung rung hơn là ông ren hình thang hay ren vuông.

----------

QuyND, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Chung quy tóm ngắn lại là lắp thêm lò xo hay đối trọng trục Z giúp:
 Trục Z cân bằng trọng lượng ( trọng lượng trục Z = 0 hoặc  gần = 0) lúc này mất điện thì trục Z đứng im không bị lao xuống do trọng lượng và quán tính
Khi trọng lượng trục Z bằng zezo ta chỉ cân tác động một lực nhỏ là có thể di chuyển trục Z, vì thế giảm được chi phí khi mua step và driver cho trục Z
Đúng không các bác

----------


## Gamo

Dạ tương đối. Nếu bác triệt tiêu 100% khối lượng trục Z thì trục Z sẽ bị lềnh bềnh, ko đằm. Chỉ cần đối trọng đủ để trục Z ko lao xuống khi cúp điện là được.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## anhcos

Cụ gà hồi trước nghe nói tốt nghiệp khóa ứng dụng tiềm năng khí động học trong con người ở bển thì phải, nên giờ trình chém bão kinh khiếp.

----------


## Nam CNC

Thằng Gà , cái tiêu chí mày xàm bà cố luôn nhá , cân bằng được là tốt nhất , làm cái gì mà đằm với không đằm , việc cân bằng thì nó có liên quan gì đằm , trọng lượng khối Z càng nặng thì càng đằm , cái trụ gánh nó càng cứng càng nặng thì càng đằm chứ , còn cân bằng thì nó độc lập nha cu , muốn thực tế qua tao , tao cho xem cái máy mini chút éc của tao mà nó đằm hơn mấy cái máy to đùng đó.


Còn việc gia công khi ăn dao rung hay êm nó tùy thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố , em chưa bao giờ nghe hay từng được thấy cái tài liệu nào nói nó phải lệch cánh như vậy mới đằm à nha, thôi mở cái topic khác đi em nhảy vào chém


Việc cái trục Z nó lềnh bềnh thì nó có 1 cái vậy nè ,

---khung yếu
---Ray nhỏ và rơ
---Visme nhỏ , ụ đỡ chặn visme nhỏ nên bạc đạn 7xxx đi kèm theo nó bé  , cấp chính xác thấp

3 yếu tố trên làm cho cái Z nó rung rung , lềnh bềnh khi được cân bằng tốt.

Quan sát mấy cái máy phay thô ( một số dùng cân bằng bằng ben thủy lực )

----bệ Z to chà bá , gang đúc
---- Ray con lăn , bệ mang cá nêm , trượt băng vuông
---- Visme bi to bước nhỏ (5mm ), double nut , ụ đỡ chặn 2 đầu kéo căng , bạc đạn lắp kèm theo dòng 73xx hay 72xx , dòng chịu lực.

Rồi Gà mờ , mày so sánh xem mày thuộc hệ nào mà nó lềnh bềnh.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Mày xàm bà thím luôn. Đúng là Z nặng mới đằm chứ, mày treo đối trọng triệt tiêu 100% khối lượng của nó thì lấy gì mà đằm nữa. 

Bệ Z của mày nhỏ, ko cần phải triệt tiêu 100% khối lượng, khoảng 60% là đủ, 40% còn lại motor đủ sức giữ. Khi phay, phản lực đẩy ngược lên chứ ko phải kéo xuống, có thêm 40% trọng lượng bệ Z sẽ giúp phay đằm hơn. Mấy lý do Z lềnh bềnh của mày chả ăn nhập gì với chuyện đối trọng hết.

Mà chém gió vậy thui, chứ về chế tạo máy, lão Nam là sư phụ mình (mấy mảng khác lão gà lắm), nghe lão ấy chính xác hơn

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

Tao đâu có nói Z không nặng đâu , nặng nó mới đằm là đúng rồi , nhưng việc nặng để găm đầu xuống bàn nó mới ngon vậy mày phang thêm 1 đống sắt vào cho nó nặng thêm , khỏi đối trọng , chơi con step vài chục N.m cho nó đúng ý đồ luôn ..... cái vụ găm đầu chắc tao kiến nghị cấp bằng cho mày luôn hen.

----Ví dụ 1 trái banh bóng rổ với 1 cái bong bóng để trên mặt sàn  , kể như nó cân bằng rồi , mày tán 1 phát theo chiều ngang vào xem cái tay mày tán vào cái nào đau tay hơn ??? chắc là trái banh bóng rổ rồi , vậy thì thằng bóng rổ nó nặng hơn nó sinh ra 1 phản lực lại để chống lại sự dinh chuyển tốt hơn cái bong bóng ... vậy thì nó có ảnh hưởng mẹ gì cái kiểu găm đầu xuống đất đây hả Gà .

----------


## Gamo

Vụ găm đầu nào? Tao có đề xuất gì vụ phang thêm 1 đống sắt cho nó nặng?

Còn vụ ko triệt tiêu 100% thì như tao nói, triệt tiêu hết 100% để làm gì? Triệt tiêu 100% là cần trọng lượng đối trọng bằng 100% trong lượng trục Z, vậy càng khổ trục X. Theo quan điểm của tao chỉ cần đối trọng vừa đủ thôi, phần còn lại motor có thể giữ, nó sẽ giúp chống phản lực tốt hơn

Mà nói vậy thui chứ tao nghi tao với mày đang tán phét 2 chuyện chẳng dính gì nhau hết. Mà cái món này mày rành hơn tao nữa, thì mày tư vấn cho em nó đi

----------


## Nam CNC

thì mày muốn nó có 1 phần nặng hơn để còn găm xuống còn gì , ai nói nó cân bằng là nó mất đi trọng lượng hả cu , bản thân nó vẫn còn đầy đủ trọng lượng  cho dù nó cân hay không cân , nó cũng chả nặng thêm hay nhẹ đi , nó y nguyên , xét hệ đòn gánh thì nó nhẹ tênh cho cây visme , còn hệ ăn dao vào phoi gây ra phản lực trọng lượng hệ Z lúc này nó gánh hen

----------


## Gamo

> thì mày muốn nó có 1 phần nặng hơn để còn găm xuống còn gì , ai nói nó cân bằng là nó mất đi trọng lượng hả cu , bản thân nó vẫn còn đầy đủ trọng lượng  cho dù nó cân hay không cân , nó cũng chả nặng thêm hay nhẹ đi , nó y nguyên , xét hệ đòn gánh thì nó nhẹ tênh cho cây visme , còn hệ ăn dao vào phoi gây ra phản lực trọng lượng hệ Z lúc này nó gánh hen


Hehe, móa... thôi tau đi ngủ... thằng nói gà thằng nói vịt...

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ găm đầu nào? Tao có đề xuất gì vụ phang thêm 1 đống sắt cho nó nặng?
> 
> Còn vụ ko triệt tiêu 100% thì như tao nói, triệt tiêu hết 100% để làm gì? Triệt tiêu 100% là cần trọng lượng đối trọng bằng 100% trong lượng trục Z, vậy càng khổ trục X. Theo quan điểm của tao chỉ cần đối trọng vừa đủ thôi, phần còn lại motor có thể giữ, nó sẽ giúp chống phản lực tốt hơn
> 
> Mà nói vậy thui chứ tao nghi tao với mày đang tán phét 2 chuyện chẳng dính gì nhau hết. Mà cái món này mày rành hơn tao nữa, thì mày tư vấn cho em nó đi


giờ mấy máy xài đối trọng cơ đâu mờ, toàn xài thủy lực
dag Cframe còn đối trọng cơ được chứ dạng grantry đối trong ròng rọc nhìn kì


https://diy.haascnc.com/procedures/v...ment#gsc.tab=0

----------

CKD

----------


## ktshung

> thì mày muốn nó có 1 phần nặng hơn để còn găm xuống còn gì , ai nói nó cân bằng là nó mất đi trọng lượng hả cu , bản thân nó vẫn còn đầy đủ trọng lượng  cho dù nó cân hay không cân , nó cũng chả nặng thêm hay nhẹ đi , nó y nguyên , xét hệ đòn gánh thì nó nhẹ tênh cho cây visme , còn hệ ăn dao vào phoi gây ra phản lực trọng lượng hệ Z lúc này nó gánh hen


Em cũng nghĩ như bác Nam, càng cân bằng càng tốt, nhưng bác Gamo nói cân bằng thì mất trọng lượng em nghĩ là đúng, cái không mất là khối lượng ... hehhe

----------


## hoangson

> giờ mấy máy xài đối trọng cơ đâu mờ, toàn xài thủy lực
> dag Cframe còn đối trọng cơ được chứ dạng grantry đối trong ròng rọc nhìn kì
> 
> 
> https://diy.haascnc.com/procedures/v...ment#gsc.tab=0


Bác nhatson giải thích giùm em nguyên lý của hệ thống cân bằng thủy lực này cái. Em nhìn mà vẫn chưa hiểu lắm, ví dụ có áp để kéo cán xilanh và trục Z lên rồi, vậy khi hạ trục Z thì vít me phải đẩy để thắng áp suất trong ống xilanh, để dầu trong ống trở lại bình tích sao bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson giải thích giùm em nguyên lý của hệ thống cân bằng thủy lực này cái. Em nhìn mà vẫn chưa hiểu lắm, ví dụ có áp để kéo cán xilanh và trục Z lên rồi, vậy khi hạ trục Z thì vít me phải đẩy để thắng áp suất trong ống xilanh, để dầu trong ống trở lại bình tích sao bác.


 nạp khí nitor với áp suất  để tạo ra lực cần thiết trên xi lanh, thể tích bình gấp 10 lần thể tích di chuyển hết hành trình> lực thay đồi đầu dít xi lanh 10%, sang nữa thể tích gấp 20 lần, lực thay đổi 5% hết hành trình

truc Z máy lớn nó rất nặng 500kg, 1 tấn hơn cũng có nên cũng cần lực kéo lên lớn mà

----------

hoangson, QuyND

----------


## nhatson

1 dạng khác thích hợp để cân bằng trục z, muc tiêu là thay thế là xo, cho  hành trình dài mà ít thay đổi lực
dùng ben hơi, mod lại để hd như gas spring, bất tiện chút vì dùng ben khí nên khí sẽ thoát ra > cần có hể thống khí nén bổ sung

----------


## len_ken

Em thấy ý bác gamo hay, vì nếu cân bằng , hai bệ Z và cục đối trọng sẽ như cái thang máy , lấy tay hẩy nhẹ cái là lên xuống ,chỉ lợi lực cho cây vít me , nhưng mà mình cắm bệ Z và cây dao đi xuống mà các bác , có chăng để phần đi xuống nặng hơn một tí đi , dao xuống sẽ chắc hơn , cây me em nghĩ thêm một tí tải chắc cũng ok thôi

Con máy C của em cũng đang để như thế này , bệ Z phần di động nặng 12kg , em lắp đối trọng 10kg , để thừa 2 kg vừa để trục Z tự vít xuống , theo lý thuyết nửa mùa của em có khi bù cả rơ trên cây vitme nữa vì lúc nào cũng được vít xuống  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## VuongAn

Ngồi buồn online lại phát hiện ra mấy em này, bác nào dùng qua cho em nhận xét để em lôi mấy em về ạ, với mấy em này chắc là dư công suất với máy như của em rồi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

-------mấy em này là step thường , hàng USA loại chạy với drive dòng DC áp thấp dòng cao , chạy cực êm , mượt , tốt nhất dùng drive hãng IMS , gecko hay Leadshine cũng rất ok , nhớ lựa chọn dòng cao tương đương để khai thác hết công suất nếu cần , nếu dùng Leadshine thì drive dùng áp 60-80VDC là đủ rồi , dòng Gecko có nút chỉnh Decay rất ngon để chỉnh cho chạy cực êm , mượt , nếu có điều kiện sưu tầm tiếp thì sưu tầm drive Paker 750 là đúng hệ khỏi suy nghĩ.


Nếu tài chính đủ ngon , nếu thích hệ step cho nó nhẹ đầu thì em đề suất hệ alpha step hay hybrid step leadshine dòng 220v AC , chạy cho nó an tâm , đáp ứng được tốc độ cao hơn loại thường 1 bậc.

----------


## Gamo

Loại step này ngon, nhưng nếu được thì chuyển sang chơi đồ mới, HBS của Leadshine đi bác. Còn ko ra mấy bãi ve chai tại Mẽo kiếm loại nào có hồi tiếp như alphastep/ezi servo á. Motor có hồi tiếp chạy nhanh, êm và torque tốt hơn.

Nếu chạy Gecko và mấy con này thì bác đã tính vụ Power Supply chưa?

----------


## nhatson

> Ngồi buồn online lại phát hiện ra mấy em này, bác nào dùng qua cho em nhận xét để em lôi mấy em về ạ, với mấy em này chắc là dư công suất với máy như của em rồi.


em khuyen bác nên xài đồ mới, đồ mới rẻ và chắc cú là sử dụng được

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng này là hàng mới mà Nhat sơn , chú khuyên bạn này xài đồ đời mới hay đồ mới ? nhìn vẻ ngoài lung linh thêm cái nắp nhựa che chắn thì em này chắc là hàng mới chưa xài.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Em này hàng mới 100% ạ, em định xài em nó với gecko 203( nhà đang có sẵn), cũng tính chơi sevrvo nhưng thấy để dư mấy em gecko thì phí, thôi mua về dùng tạm, mốt em nâng cấp servo sau vậy
To bác Gamo: vụ nguồn khỏi lo bác ạ, em đang dư 6 em nguồn 48V 1200W( Extreme Networks Black Diamond PS2336)  nếu muốn chạy áp cao nữa thì có em biến áp 1500W 2000w 2500w trước mua về định diy amp goldmund có các mức điện áp sau khi nắn DC 48v, 63V, 75V và 90V bác ạ, em thấy mấy bác thích dùng biến áp vì sạch, nhưng em thấy nhược điểm là điện áp ko ổn định, ko biết sự ko ổn định này có ảnh hưởng tới hoạt động của step ko ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> hàng này là hàng mới mà Nhat sơn , chú khuyên bạn này xài đồ đời mới hay đồ mới ? nhìn vẻ ngoài lung linh thêm cái nắp nhựa che chắn thì em này chắc là hàng mới chưa xài.


mới+mới
cái này mới+cũ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Em này hàng mới 100% ạ, em định xài em nó với gecko 203( nhà đang có sẵn), cũng tính chơi sevrvo nhưng thấy để dư mấy em gecko thì phí, thôi mua về dùng tạm, mốt em nâng cấp servo sau vậy
> To bác Gamo: vụ nguồn khỏi lo bác ạ, em đang dư 6 em nguồn 48V 1200W( Extreme Networks Black Diamond PS2336)  nếu muốn chạy áp cao nữa thì có em biến áp 1500W 2000w 2500w trước mua về định diy amp goldmund có các mức điện áp sau khi nắn DC 48v, 63V, 75V và 90V bác ạ, em thấy mấy bác thích dùng biến áp vì sạch, nhưng em thấy nhược điểm là điện áp ko ổn định, ko biết sự ko ổn định này có ảnh hưởng tới hoạt động của step ko ạ.


điện áp trung bình, biến áp ngon hơn nguồn xung về khoản giá và tuổi thọ, xung thắng ở khoản áp thấp dòng cao thui

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác này dạng DIY mà , ngày trước cũ+cũ vẫn chạy tốt , chừng nào thương mại thì xài hàng mới để dễ dàng bảo trì thay thế.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Bác này dạng DIY mà , ngày trước cũ+cũ vẫn chạy tốt , chừng nào thương mại thì xài hàng mới để dễ dàng bảo trì thay thế.


DIY lại càng cần đồ mới í anh, cụ này đâu tập trung điện đâu, tập trung cơ thôi
vs cái quan trọng nhát là con stepsyn cũng mua, step mới cũng mua và nó trong tầm tay mà

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Em này hàng mới 100% ạ, em định xài em nó với gecko 203( nhà đang có sẵn), cũng tính chơi sevrvo nhưng thấy để dư mấy em gecko thì phí, thôi mua về dùng tạm, mốt em nâng cấp servo sau vậy
> To bác Gamo: vụ nguồn khỏi lo bác ạ, em đang dư 6 em nguồn 48V 1200W( Extreme Networks Black Diamond PS2336)  nếu muốn chạy áp cao nữa thì có em biến áp 1500W 2000w 2500w trước mua về định diy amp goldmund có các mức điện áp sau khi nắn DC 48v, 63V, 75V và 90V bác ạ, em thấy mấy bác thích dùng biến áp vì sạch, nhưng em thấy nhược điểm là điện áp ko ổn định, ko biết sự ko ổn định này có ảnh hưởng tới hoạt động của step ko ạ.


À, ok, nhưng mà mấy con motor này giá cả thế nào? Ở Mẽo chắc ko rẻ. Tính sơ ra tiền drive Gecko = tiền 1 bộ HSB gồm cả driver và motor rồi, chưa kể tiền motor + nguồn. Mình mà là bác thì mình bán quách 3 bộ Gecko, mua 3 bộ HBS về xài cho khỏe.

Còn nếu dùng Gecko thì như lão NS nói, cũng như đọc tài liệu hãng thì bác sẽ thấy là họ recommend nguồn biến áp thay vì Switching.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> DIY lại càng cần đồ mới í anh, cụ này đâu tập trung điện đâu, tập trung cơ thôi
> vs cái quan trọng nhát là con stepsyn cũng mua, step mới cũng mua và nó trong tầm tay mà


Em vẫn chưa hiểu ý bác nhatson ạ, tức là con này hàng mới nhưng đời cũ rồi nên ko nên dùng đúng không ạ,

----------


## VuongAn

> À, ok, nhưng mà mấy con motor này giá cả thế nào? Ở Mẽo chắc ko rẻ. Tính sơ ra tiền drive Gecko = tiền 1 bộ HSB gồm cả driver và motor rồi, chưa kể tiền motor + nguồn. Đồ TQ giờ xài ok lắm.


Mấy con này thì em có khả năng mua đc $50/em shipping về tới nhà bác ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con này thì em có khả năng mua đc $50/em shipping về tới nhà bác ạ


cu định bụng thì chiến thôi, con lăn tan thì em vote cho đồ mới hẳn

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Thế là vote bán gecko v mua HBS 86 phải ko mấy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Thế là vote bán gecko v mua HBS 86 phải ko mấy bác?


có gì xài đó đi cụ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cụ nào có link chuẩn của HBS cho em xin ạ, thấy trên ebay bán mỗi con một hình dạng khác nhau, ko biết con nào thậy con nào giả, con nào tốt hay xấu nữa ạ

----------


## VuongAn

Tất cả linear raid và ballscrew đã về
Bây giờ em chuẩn bị bắt tay vào công việc

----------


## VuongAn

Các bác cho em hỏi chút, VFD inverter thì nên mua của hãng nào ạ, em cần công xuất khoảng 3.5kw trở lên, điện áp vào 1 pha 220v và ra 3 pha 220v ạ. Em tìm thấy mấy hãng nổi tiếng như delta, emerson... Thì công suất tầm lớn hơn 3kw toàn vào 3 phase và ra 3, mấy hãng rẻ tiền của chị na như: Best, Lapond, Huan yang, sunfar.. Thì có vào 1 phase và ra 3 pha, nhưng em chưa dùng nên ko biết của hãng nào tốt hơn, các bác cho em ý kiến nên chọn của hãng nào ạ. Thanks các bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

mấy e hàng chị na dễ nhiễu lắm.e dính 1 con sunfar 4.5kw nhiễu chưa xử lý được.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy tây hay dùng huan yang hay sao đó.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi chút, VFD inverter thì nên mua của hãng nào ạ, em cần công xuất khoảng 3.5kw trở lên, điện áp vào 1 pha 220v và ra 3 pha 220v ạ. Em tìm thấy mấy hãng nổi tiếng như delta, emerson... Thì công suất tầm lớn hơn 3kw toàn vào 3 phase và ra 3, mấy hãng rẻ tiền của chị na như: Best, Lapond, Huan yang, sunfar.. Thì có vào 1 phase và ra 3 pha, nhưng em chưa dùng nên ko biết của hãng nào tốt hơn, các bác cho em ý kiến nên chọn của hãng nào ạ. Thanks các bác


em thấy con nào cũng vậy thôi, càng hiện đại càng nhiều thông số rối rắm
chạy spindle china thì mua con VFD china, cài đặt sẵn về dùng thôi đỡ làng nhằng

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> em thấy con nào cũng vậy thôi, càng hiện đại càng nhiều thông số rối rắm
> chạy spindle china thì mua con VFD china, cài đặt sẵn về dùng thôi đỡ làng nhằng


Cái quan trọng là của chị na nhưng mà em thấy giá cả khác nhau và chủng dạng cũng đa loại phong phú, nên ko biết nên mua của hãng nào, các bác là người trong nghề nên cũng dùng qua nhiều loại, vì thế em xin ý kiến để theo ạ.

----------


## VuongAn

Các cụ cho em hỏi, như máy của em thì step cần công suất bao nhiêu là đủ ạ, so sánh HBS860 và AC Servo thì loại nào chạy ngon hơn ạ, nếu chơi AC servo thì công suất tầm bao nhiêu là đủ ạ, em định mua  bộ MITSUBISHI SERVO MOTOR HC-KFS43BK 400W hoặc bộ HBS860 8.5Nm. Còn vấn đề chạy song mã nữa, em không biết HBS chạy tốt hay Ac servo chạy tốt, em nghe nói với AC servo thì chạy song mã khó chỉnh tuning phải không ạ. Em xin ý kiến nên theo bộ nào ạ

----------


## VuongAn

Hôm nay em bắt đầu khởi công xây dựng máy cnc của mình, và bắt đầu bằng trục Z, em đang phân vân không biết nên làm theo kiểu truyền thống linear raid cố định và block chuyển động, hay làm theo kiểu block cố định và linear raid chuyển động, các bác góp ý dùm em ạ, 2 kiểu đó có lợi và hại của từng kiểu như thế nào ạ.
Bác nào có kiểu Z hay cho em xin mẫu tham khảo ạ.
Cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## solero

Nên dùng HBS86H nha bác.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Nên dùng HBS86H nha bác.


Thanks bác
Em mới đặt hàng 4 em Leadshine H2-758 + 86HSM85-E1 rồi ạ.

----------


## hminhtq

> Hôm nay em bắt đầu khởi công xây dựng máy cnc của mình, và bắt đầu bằng trục Z, em đang phân vân không biết nên làm theo kiểu truyền thống linear raid cố định và block chuyển động, hay làm theo kiểu block cố định và linear raid chuyển động, các bác góp ý dùm em ạ, 2 kiểu đó có lợi và hại của từng kiểu như thế nào ạ.
> Bác nào có kiểu Z hay cho em xin mẫu tham khảo ạ.
> Cảm ơn các bác nhiều


Máy router nên để block cố định ray di trượt sẽ thêm dc khoảng không chiều z nhược điểm nó là trục z sẽ nặng hơn nhưng vs máy nhỏ nhỏ thì ko vấn đề đâu ạ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Máy router nên để block cố định ray di trượt sẽ thêm dc khoảng không chiều z nhược điểm nó là trục z sẽ nặng hơn nhưng vs máy nhỏ nhỏ thì ko vấn đề đâu ạ


Hi, em đã bắt tay vào làm mất rồi bác ạ, em làm kiểu ray cố định và block di chuyển, tổng chiều dài trục Z chưa có động cơ là 17 inch ~ 45 cm, rộng 8 inch ~ 20 cm, chiều dài di chuyển 8 inch bác ạ.
Nói chung là khá to và nặng

----------


## VuongAn

Z Axis đang được dần thành hình

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Gamo

----------


## VuongAn

Đang vui thì đứt dây đàn, em đang có hứng thì chàng đất thun....
Em đã phay xong bệ z và thêm 2 em này cho z và x, do trình độ quá rồ, và độ cẩn thận quá cao, đã cho máy chạy khi chưa bật xờ pín, kết quả là em spindle bị cong trục, tạm nghỉ thời gian chờ spindle mới về em chiến tiếp, buồn.....

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## QuyND

> Đang vui thì đứt dây đàn, em đang có hứng thì chàng đất thun....
> Em đã phay xong bệ z và thêm 2 em này cho z và x, do trình độ quá rồ, và độ cẩn thận quá cao, đã cho máy chạy khi chưa bật xờ pín, kết quả là em spindle bị cong trục, tạm nghỉ thời gian chờ spindle mới về em chiến tiếp, buồn.....


Sao bị cong trục dữ vậy bác? Em hỏi cho biết mà tránh thôi. Do dao lớn k gãy nỗi dao nên cong trục à bác?

----------


## VuongAn

Đúng rồi bác ạ, dao em khá lớn, nó lại là loại rất cứng, mà em dùng spindle lởm, em bị trục cong nhiều hơn dao.
Update: em Z đã lên hình, tạm ổn

----------

nhatson, QuyND

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

Mấy con này làm cnc dc không

----------


## VuongAn

Hôm nay thật vui, sáng sớm em đã có quà, làm việc với mấy anh hongkong này nhanh thật 3 ngày sau khi shipping đã có mặt ở nhà rồi
Bóc quà thôi....
Em biết mấy em ý to, mà không ngờ to thế, tí thì không lắp được vào trục Z của em, hên là ướm thử thì khoảng cách còn 3 cm nữa mới chạm trục X. Tối nay em sẽ test thử  :Embarrassment:

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy cái đồ điện này sao bác không mua ở VN cho nó có bảo hành?

----------


## VuongAn

> Mấy cái đồ điện này sao bác không mua ở VN cho nó có bảo hành?


Em không sống ở Việt Nam! Bác ơi. Mà test chạy ngon rồi thì ok, chứ mốt nó hỏng thì mua đồ mới là vừa, em nghĩ tỉ lệ hỏng ít lắm.

----------


## VuongAn

Hôm nay em thực hiện test, cho chạy không tải với 2 motor thành một cặp, chế độ master và salve. Kết quả rất đẹp, phản hồi xung sau mỗi lần dừng là giống nhau, hi vọng khi lắp lên máy chạy có tải kết quả cũng đẹp như thế này  :Cool:

----------


## cuongkran

> nạp khí nitor với áp suất  để tạo ra lực cần thiết trên xi lanh, thể tích bình gấp 10 lần thể tích di chuyển hết hành trình> lực thay đồi đầu dít xi lanh 10%, sang nữa thể tích gấp 20 lần, lực thay đổi 5% hết hành trình
> 
> truc Z máy lớn nó rất nặng 500kg, 1 tấn hơn cũng có nên cũng cần lực kéo lên lớn mà


Cụ này chắc dân điện. Chưa hiểu Cụ giải thích kiểu gì.
Cụ nào giải thích hệ thống này chi tiết cái coi.

----------


## VuongAn

Các cụ cho em ý kiến, nên dùng Timing Belt hay dùng khớp nối giữa động cơ và trục vít me vậy. 
Em đang định trục Z và X em sẽ dùng timing belt còn 2 em trục Y em sẽ dùng khớp nối. 
Timing bell em dự định dùng loại như hình, bề rộng là 15 mm (muốn dùng loại bề rộng 25mm nhưng khó tìm và mắc quá) còn khớp nối thì đang có sẵn mấy em mua kèm khi mua vit me. Các bác cho em ý kiến dùm em ạ.

----------


## nhatson

dùng nối trục mềm đi cụ, nhưng kiếm loại lá kim loại nó ngon hơn, nhưng trục phải đồng tâm hơn ko thì mấy lá kim loại ra đi nhanh chóng


em có con máy tiện tugami, bước di chuyển 1um nó dùng .. khớp cứng luôn

----------


## VuongAn

> dùng nối trục mềm đi cụ, nhưng kiếm loại lá kim loại nó ngon hơn, nhưng trục phải đồng tâm hơn ko thì mấy lá kim loại ra đi nhanh chóng
> 
> 
> em có con máy tiện tugami, bước di chuyển 1um nó dùng .. khớp cứng luôn


Hôm trước em mua mấy em này dùng cho con máy mini của em, dính ngay hàng lởm, ko đồng tâm, chạy một hồi vặn vỡ ngay đạn bạc. Bác có link hàng ngon cho em xin để tham khảo ạ.
Thanks bác

----------


## VuongAn

Dùng loại khớp cứng này luôn cho trục y được ko bác

----------


## nhatson

> Dùng loại khớp cứng này luôn cho trục y được ko bác


check lực xem nó chịu tối đa bi nhiêu. cứng quá thì cần phần motor mount ngon

----------


## VuongAn

Hôm nay đồ chơi mới của em đã về, chạy quá êm, 400hz không tải tốc độ đạt 23900v/min. Chạy tầm 20 phút ko tải, không làm mát chỉ ấm ở đầu chỗ đạn bạc, phần thân và đuôi lạnh tanh. Hài lòng với em nó, chỉ có em vfd nhìn bé xíu, so sánh với em Yaskawa mà như ông với cháu.

----------


## VuongAn

Tình hình là quá trình làm máy cnc củavem đang tới thời kỳ nản?
Mua spindle mới về thì to quá ko lắp vừa em cnc mini của em để phay các chi tiết cho máy lớn, đành lắp vào em cnc linear tròn đường kính 16mm này, nhưng em ý làm yếu quá, trong quá trình phay thì gặm nhôm lem nhem không chuẩn. Nhờ các bác tư vấn cách gia cố sao cho em ý cứng chắc lên chút được không ạ.

----------

CKD

----------


## solero

Cụ phay bằng phíp để lắp lên máy lớn sau đó dùng máy lớn phay nhôm. Dùng mỡ nó rán nó ạ.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Tuancoi

Đặt mấy chuyên gia trên đây chạy cho nhanh bạn ơi, tiết kiệm hơn đấy

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Cụ phay bằng phíp để lắp lên máy lớn sau đó dùng máy lớn phay nhôm. Dùng mỡ nó rán nó ạ.


Kiểu này khá tốn kém cụ ơi, phíp mắc hơn nhôm  :Frown: .
Em tính làm lại con máy linear raid  HiWIN MGNR9H của em còn kha khá, chơi mỗi trục 4 thanh linear có ổn không cụ, nếu dùng với spindle 6.5kg. Cũng tính làm một con máy mini cứng và chính xác để mốt phay mạch in. 



> Đặt mấy chuyên gia trên đây chạy cho nhanh bạn ơi, tiết kiệm hơn đấy
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz54bN4SINX


Em mà nhờ được các cụ ý thì em nhờ hết luôn cụ ạ, về sẵn lắp dùng luôn cho nhanh

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Kiểu này khá tốn kém cụ ơi, phíp mắc hơn nhôm .
> Em tính làm lại con máy linear raid  HiWIN MGNR9H của em còn kha khá, chơi mỗi trục 4 thanh linear có ổn không cụ, nếu dùng với spindle 6.5kg. Cũng tính làm một con máy mini cứng và chính xác để mốt phay mạch in. 
> 
> Em mà nhờ được các cụ ý thì em nhờ hết luôn cụ ạ, về sẵn lắp dùng luôn cho nhanh



Đê mình ship 1 cái xác qua US cho bạn nhé!

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Đê mình ship 1 cái xác qua US cho bạn nhé!


Thanks cụ, mất công ship làm luôn cái mới đi cụ. Em sợ phí ship quá hơn tiền xác máy đó cụ  :Wink: 
Con cnc mới của cụ làm đẹp quá, phần che chắn trục x và z em cũng làm giống cụ, nhưng lại bắt lỗ ở giữa block, nên thấy khoảng cách hơi nhỏ, sợ lúc phay bị vặn nên đang tính làm lại đây cụ

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Thanks cụ, mất công ship làm luôn cái mới đi cụ. Em sợ phí ship quá hơn tiền xác máy đó cụ 
> Con cnc mới của cụ làm đẹp quá, phần che chắn trục x và z em cũng làm giống cụ, nhưng lại bắt lỗ ở giữa block, nên thấy khoảng cách hơi nhỏ, sợ lúc phay bị vặn nên đang tính làm lại đây cụ


Ý mình là nếu bạn khó gia công quá thì đặt hàng riêng cái phần máy chỉ phần cơ thôi gửi qua US rồi tự lắp phầ điện vào. 
Ship tàu biển theo m3 chắc cũng không đằt

----------


## VuongAn

> Ý mình là nếu bạn khó gia công quá thì đặt hàng riêng cái phần máy chỉ phần cơ thôi gửi qua US rồi tự lắp phầ điện vào. 
> Ship tàu biển theo m3 chắc cũng không đằt


Em có gửi mail cho bác nhé

----------


## VuongAn

Kết quả của ngày hôm nay là lắp sờ pín cho em cnc mini và cân chỉnh cho em ý, kết quả rất tuyệt, công lực của em ý tăng lên rats nhiều, hành trình trục x từ 9 inch giờ chỉ còn 7 inch, khu vực làm việc hơi nhỏ, nhưng có đồ để chơi là vui rồi. Test cắt thử nhôm 6061.

----------

CKD

----------


## petervn9

Wow cũng ngon quá.
Chắc bác sử dụng thường xuyên chứ nhỉ.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Em về Việt Nam! Ăn tết hơi lâu, để mốc meo hết dự án rồi  :Big Grin: 
Tình tình là em router cũng dần được hình thành, nguyên vật liệu thiết bị đã đầy đủ, thiếu nhôm định hình là có thể lắp ghép thành máy hoàn chỉnh, phát sinh vấn đề là không có chỗ để máy, trước em định để ngoài của nhà, nhưng mới để cái máy nén khí ở bên ngoài mấy hôm mà em nó đã không cánh mà bay, sợ em CNC tâm huyết của em cũng bay theo nó, đành để khi nào có nhà riêng tiếp tục làm.
Vấn đề là không có gì nghịch cũng ngứa ngáy chân tay, quyết định làm một máy khổ nhỏ để thỏa mãn niềm đam mê.
Spindle, stepper hay servo, mọi thứ đều sắm đủ cả rồi, lanh quanh cũng tìm được 2 combo tổng dài 70 cm, hành trình 30 cm, rộng 13 cm, cao 9 cm, vit me 1510 đi kèm 2 servo yaskawa sigma 5 400w,nặng 12kg,  4 ray SR15 dài 95 cm, 01 vitme 1610 dài 92 cm, hành trình 80 cm, 2 ray 20 usa made dài 60 cm,01 vitme 1510 dài 61 cm, hành trình 48 cm, 1 bộ ray vitme đủ làm trục Z hành trình 11cm.
Nhờ các bác tư vấn dùm xem bây giờ em nên làm theo kiểu khung gì để tận dụng được đống đồ trên? Router? H Frame, C Frame? Nên hàn bằng sắt hay làm bằng nhôm? Em thích router 2 Y nhưng sợ cái khoản tuning servo. Nhờ các bác cho ý tưởng ạ. Cảm ơn các bác rất rất nhiều......

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác ở bển mà cũng dễ bốc hơi thiết bị vậy, vậy khác gì ở nước mình đâu.

----------


## VuongAn

> Bác ở bển mà cũng dễ bốc hơi thiết bị vậy, vậy khác gì ở nước mình đâu.


ở đâu cũng có người này người kia mà bác, của mình mình phải giữ, giữ không nên mất giáng chịu, thằng ku em em có hai nhà, một nhà không ở, trộm nó còn vào cưa hết hệ thống hít và hệ thống ống nước đem đi bán, báo cảnh sát thì cũng biết thế thôi chứ không làm gì được cả.

----------

